# Fusión del Ampli de 25W escalable a 1200W de EJTagle con su No-UCD.



## ricardodeni

Hola aca dejo una fusión de los 2 amplis de Ejtagle.
Se trata de una mezcla de la etapa de salida del ampli de este post ( IR2110 ) con la etapa de control del TL074 osea que este ampli es NO UCD pero anda muy bien, lo tengo probando todos los dias desde junio alimentandolo con +/- 50V y a 4 ohm ( 2 de 12" 8 ohm en paralelo ) ha soportado mas de 15 horas funcionando y no hay calentamiento en ningun lado.

El inductor y el capacitor de salida van FUERA de la placa.
En la entrada de audio agregue un filtro pasa bajos para que no se meta la alta frecuencia.

dejo los archivos y algunas fotos.

saludos.

*DIAGRAMA*


----------



## juancanext

este  modelo  hibrido con driver  ir2110 y tl074  anda  muy  bien y mas facil de "domar" que su hermano ucd.  yo tengo una version  adaptada  por mi  desde  hace un par  de  meses y hasta el  momento  va muy  bien ,  excepto  por  algunos  detalles  cuando  llega al  clip  q*UE*  proximanente  publicare.


----------



## ionutzxpo

ricardodeni dijo:


> Hola aca dejo una fusión de los 2 amplis de Ejtagle.
> Se trata de una mezcla de la etapa de salida del ampli de este post ( IR2110 ) ........



hola ricardodeni, puede publicar un esquema de su amplificador por favor
(con qué frecuencia hace este amplificador?)

Pido disculpas por mis errores del lenguaje
 utilizar un traductor

gracias


----------



## ronald1977

Con la combinacion de circuitos, usando el tl074 y el ir2110 ya no seria necesaria la bobina para usarla con bajos ....supongo, ya que el circuito original no ucd con el tl074 no necesitaba, seria bueno este proyecto si diera realmente resultado, aunque no veo por que no, la version ucd me parece muy dificil, los resultado son muy imprecisos, ya que tenemos la bobina, las resitencias de gate, etc, y calienta un monton, no le veo una aplicacion del nombre de amplificador frio, bueno a mi al menos me calienta un monton. bueno a seguir con esto hasta que salga un amplificador que solo sea armar y disfrutar.

saludos, aunque no he escrito ni aportado nada, he seguido estos proyectos de los clase d desde el comienzo, ya voy a aportar algo...jeje.


----------



## jesus torres

Te felicito ricardodeni por el aporte, con esta fucion no dependemos de la bobina para su oscilacion, mi intencion es ponerlo a oscilar con cristal he notado que se corre con facilidad la frecuencia, espero el diagrana con las modiciiones hechas por uste  mientras tanto  mano a la plancha para elaborar el impreso gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ronald1977 dijo:


> Con la combinacion de circuitos, usando el tl074 y el ir2110 ya no seria necesaria la bobina para usarla con bajos ....supongo, ya que el circuito original no ucd con el tl074 no necesitaba


Suponés mal. La bobina SIEMPRE es necesaria, solo que en este caso no interviene en el lazo de realimentación para provocar la oscilación lo que hace el ampli mas inmune a los defectos de fabricación de la misma.


----------



## luisgrillo

ronald1977 dijo:


> ....y el ir2110 ya no seria necesaria la bobina para usarla con bajos ....supongo, ya que el circuito original no ucd con el tl074 no necesitaba




Esto pasa cuando no sigues desde el principio los temas.

Como quieres que te funcione bien el amplificador si no sabes ni lo basico de este?.

Te recomiendo que te vallas a leer desde https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/ y ya que lo leas todo sigues desde el principio este tema.

Talvez puedas hacer que te funcione bien este ampli.


----------



## jreyes

luisgrillo dijo:


> Esto pasa cuando no sigues desde el principio los temas.
> 
> Como quieres que te funcione bien el amplificador si no sabes ni lo basico de este?.
> 
> Te recomiendo que te vallas a leer desde https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/ y ya que lo leas todo sigues desde el principio este tema.
> 
> Talvez puedas hacer que te funcione bien este ampli.


Hola !

¿Leíste el primer pdf que aparece en el link que pusiste? Ahí claramente dice que en el caso de ser usado en un subwoofer el inductor no es necesario. Creo que la alusión a la que hace el amigo más arriba es precisamente a eso.


Adiosín...!


----------



## ronald1977

si me referia a eso, que en el primer circuito el del tl074 no se necesitaba bobina para el subwoofer, y sobre lo de leer todo, ya lo he leido todo, como ya dije estoy desde el principio. A mi me funciono este el del ir2110 ucd, incluso sin parlante no calienta nada, lo que no me gusta es que cuando le pongo el parlante se calienta demasiado y con señal cero, osea la entrada puesta a tierra, asi no deberia calentar, y cuando le pongo señal suena bien, solo que no lo hago sonar mucho por que yo creo que explota.

Seria bueno que al que le funcione bien diga todas las caracteristicas de su amplificador armado, asi avanzamos y seguimos mejorando el circuito o agregandole mas cosas.
Seria bueno que digan con que voltaje lo alimentaron, que resistencia de gate le pusieron y como cosnstrueyron la bobina, los uH , etc.... y si a alguien se le ocurre decir que lea ...le digo que ya los lei, y siempre busque esto.

Pero de todas maneras me parece buena idea lo de la fusion de circuitos para mejorar, aqui ...no se si la han visto, tengo esta pagina    http://users.cecs.anu.edu.au/~felix/iar/Projects/Thunderball/index.html
este circuito segun el que lo diseñó funciona, seria bueno que lo vean mas que todo para intruirse y adentrarse mas en esto de los amplificadores clase d.


----------



## alejandrow999

Nitai, acerca del funcionamiento de los amplificadores UCD (Universal Class D), podés encontrar una explicación que hizo Ejtagle hace bastante acá:Amplificador hi-fi 200W rms con dos mosfet (mensaje Nº65).
También podés encontrar algo más de información acerca de la topología UCD a lo largo del hilo: Diseño de un Amplificador clase D de 200W. Hay esquemas de otras topologías también.

Saludos.


----------



## nitai

Muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta ALEJANDROW999. Como siempre pregunto y nunca aporto nada al foro quisiera compartir algunos resultados que obtuve en mi trabajo sobre PWM, pero no se como subir los archivos al foro. Si alguien sabe? por favor  diganme el procedimiento.
Y una pregunta que me tiene un poco confundido ?.
En un amplificador en clase-D(PWM comun) existen 4 puntos fundamentales que deben de maximizarse para compensar las alinealidades:
(1)-La linealidad de la portadora triangular.
(2)-Mayor grado o velocidad de circuitos operacionales.
(3)-El cuidadoso diseño de la red de compensacion (realimentacion).
(4)-Cuidadosa eleccion de los componentes de conmutacion (drivers, mosfets, tiempos muertos,etc, etc,..), y del filtro LOW-PASS de salida.
Entonces es bastante complicado obtener una distorsion baja facilmente.
Ahora en uno de los post anteriores EjTagle dice que armando un amplificador de potencia de 1200W a mitad de potencia (600W) se obtiene una distorsion del 0.01% (a mi criterio Impresionantemente baja).
Entonces la pregunta es: en este UCD cuales son los mecanismos que generan la distorsion ya que por ejemplo portadora triangular no hay ???.
Y otra pregunta, cual es el mecanismo de generacion del PWM que exije siempre la compatracion de la banda base (señal de audio) con una portadora (triangular, diente de sierra, etc) ????.
Si alguien del foro sabe y es tan amable de responder se lo agradeceria.
Y una cosa mas: tener en cuenta en HALF_BRIDGE (como es el caso de este amplificador UCD) el fenomeno del BUSPUMPING o modulacion de la tension de la fuente de alimentacion, fenomeno por el cual parte de la energia inyectada a la etapa de salida(medio puente) es devuelta como fuerza contraelectromotriz por el inductor del filtro, y esta energia (es decir la corriente) modula la tension de la fuente que debe absorverla. Este fenomeno no ocurre en FULL_BRIDGE.
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## ejtagle

Para nitai: El tema es realmente muy extenso, y no da para discutirlo con la profundidad necesaria en el foro ... Pero puedo intentar un resumen comparativo:
>En un claseD clásico (con comparador, generador de onda triangular, etc,etc) hay un problema que estás obviando y es la clave de la diferencia entre un ampli autooscilante como el UCD y el normal: Para que en un ampli claseD común sea posible realimentar la salida, el ancho de banda de la realimentación tiene que ser menor (bastante menor, dada la imperfección de los filtros) que la portadora (frecuencia de conmutación). La razón es que se desea compensar sólo la señal de audio demodulada, para reducir la distorsión de la misma, pero NO se desea compensar la frecuencia de la portadora (porque el ampli podría dejar de oscilar). Este hecho, genera no sólo dificultad extrema en lograr una realimentación eficiente a la hora de compensar alinealidades (porque hace falta un gran ancho de banda para poder compensar distorsiones a alta frecuencia, acordate que no sólo se desea compensar la distorsión hasta 20khz, sino, también anular los ARMÓNICOS... y eso implica un ancho de banda mucho mayor. Además, para suprimir en forma eficiente la distorsión, la ganancia de lazo abierto debe ser lo más alta posible... Y eso es justamente el problema de los amplis comunes (aún los clase AB!)... Usualmente, para lograr estabilidad, hay que reducir el ancho de banda y la ganancia de lazo abierto.. Y eso aumenta la distorsión. Por ello, en clase AB y en clase D común, es tan importante que los elementos de potencia y control sean lo más lineales posibles, y que introduzcan la menor distorsión posible, para que no haga falta tanta realimentación para disminuir la distorsión de salida.
Pero, en el claseD autooscilante (UCD y Sorenson), esa restricción en el ancho de banda de la realimentación no es necesaria, porque de hecho se usa la realimentación para generar la autooscilación. Por ello el ancho de banda disponible en la realimentación para compensar alinealidades es monstruosamente mayor, y por ello las muy bajas distorsiones posibles con amplis autooscilantes.
En el caso de Sorenson, la realimentación se logra con un circuito integrador de error (sí, es simplemente un integrador del error entre la señal de salida y la de entrada!). Es un integrador simple, de 1er orden, y en algunos textos se lo puede encontrar como noiseShaper . El problema es que el integrador agrega un atraso de fase de 90 grados, por lo que no es posible realimentar desde la salida de un filtro pasabajos LC, porque el ampli oscilaría a la frecuencia de corte de ese filtro (20khz) que es inadmisible para un ampli de audio. Por eso, en el caso del ampli de Sorenson, el filtro LC de salida queda FUERA del lazo de realimentación, lo que hace que no sea capaz de compensar las imperfecciones de este último. Y por imperfecciones me refiero a la resistencia del mismo, y a las interferencias que pudiera captar el mismo, y al posible PICO de RESONANCIA que tenga el mismo.
La idea del ampli UCD es usar el inductor de integrador (si se sacan las ecuaciones del circuito, se ve fácilmente, por comparación con las ecuaciones del circuito del ampli de Sorenson, que ambos amplis son iguales). Al usar el inductor de integrador, el mismo queda DENTRO del lazo de realimentación, por lo que las alinealidades y resonancias del mismo quedarán compensadas por el lazo de realimentación, lográndose distorsiones bajísimas, un factor de amortiguamiento extremadamente elevado, lo que permite controlar en forma efectiva cualquier parlante que se le conecte.
Y finalmente, usando un pequeño truco se eleva la frecuencia de autooscilación del UCD (si no se usara ese truco, la frecuencia de autooscilación sería también la de corte del filtro LC)... Se coloca un pequeño capacitor en la realimentación, de tal forma de compensar uno de los polos del filtro LC de salida con un 0 agregado por ese capacitor, y una resistencia en serie con ese capacitor para agregar un nuevo polo a una frecuencia de 200khz, aproximadamente (esa frecuencia es un valor de compromiso entre pérdidas de conmutación más elevadas (a mayor frecuencia), mayor residuo de modulación a la salida (a menor frecuencia), y mayor distorsión por tiempos muertos en la conmutación de los mosfets (a mayor frecuencia). 
Como dije, ese 0 y ese polo corren la frecuencia de autooscilación a 200khz, que es razonable para este uso en audio.
Sobre el tema de bombeo (bus-pump) , realmente existe, pero la etapa half bridge es más barata y sencilla de implementar, y la red de realimentación se vuelve más sencilla también. 
Y dado que el ampli autooscilante tiene tanto ancho de banda disponible para compensar alinealidades o variaciones en la tensión de alimentación, realmente no es un problema en lo más mínimo incluso usar una fuente no regulada para operarlo.
Sobre el tema de las distorsiones en los amplis clase D autooscilantes, están dadas principalmente por los tiempos muertos (para proteger de la conducción simultánea de ambos mosfets de salida), ya que cuando ambos mosfets están apagados, nada controla la tensión de salida en el parlante, quedando la misma fijada exclusivamente por elementos parásitos del circuito, y además, la otra cosa que influye en la distorsión de salida es la velocidad y ganancia del comparador (acá es tan sencilla la cosa como decir que a mayor ancho de banda de la realimentación, menor distorsión)

Bueh, suficiente! --- Tema demasiado largo!


----------



## nitai

Muchisimas Gracias Eduardo. Voy a analizar detenidamente las ecuaciones de bloques de este UCD, y tratar de determinar con presicion las fuentes de distorsion.
Porque todos los fenomenos de tiempos muertos, diseño del filtro LOW_PASS, etc, etc. Los estuve estudiando ampliamnente en mi tesis, a tal punto que prove dos tipos de compensaciones diferente, un compensador PID(proporcional derivador integrador), y otro PD(proporcional derivador) como lazo de realimentacion, y el que mejor resultados me dio fue el PD.
Despues que analice todo en profundidad si sigo teniendo dudas te pregunto, muchisimas gracias Eduardo.

Para ALEJANDROW999, pido disculpas por haber mencionado el fenomeno del BUSPUMPING, pues el mismo esta perfectamente explicado en el post 686 por alejandro.


----------



## BUSHELL

Me sumo a la petición anterior.

No sé por qué éste gran aporte del buen Ricardodeni, pasó inadvertido, cuando lo ví, me gustó mucho, sobre todo porque usa los dos mosfetes iguales canal N (irfp250), los cuales son bastante robustos._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/374275/ _
Y cuando leí que es uno NO UCD, me gustó aún más..doy fé que el ampli NO UCD, basado en el TL074 me ha dado muchas satisfacciones.

Entonces, para los amantes de la potencia, en teoría (solo en teoría) se podría alimentar hasta con +/- 100 v..?? (Espero no meter las patas.)

Dejemos a Ricardodeni, a ver si nos ilustra un poco más sobre su híbrido.


Saludos.


----------



## alejandrow999

Según lo que entendí del post de ricardodeni, la etapa de salida es la misma que la usada en el diseño de ejtagle. Simplemente cambió el circuito de control, de la topología UCD a la Sigma-Delta. El aguante en potencia de ese diseño debería ser el mismo.
Estaría bueno abrir un post dedicado específicamente a dicho diseño, para hablar del esquema, fallas posibles, funcionamiento, cálculos, etc. y así evitar confusiones entre un amplificador y otro.

Saludos.


----------



## jonasbairros

comcordo com o amigo alejandrow999,  deviamos abrir um novo post ...mas gostei da opção deste novo modelo com o novo ci é bem interessante e deve ter uma qualidade de audio melhor tambem...poderiamos tambem colocar a opçao de por dois ou mais mosfet em paralelo nele  eu particularmente adoro os mosfet irfp90n20  estou estudando uma opaçao de colocar driver tc4420  pra acionar ate tres mosfet isso daria pra fazer o amplificador tocar em menos de 2 ohms  dando mais potencia....jonas bairros


----------



## ricardodeni

Muchas gracias por los comentarios y por separar el post, la verdad que el pcb lo hice teniedo a mano los dos circuitos asi que no tengo circuito especifico de este pcb pero en estos dias me pongo a hacerlo y lo subo asi queda completo el post.

gracias de nuevo
saludos.


----------



## diodero

Muchas gracias Ricardo. Estuve analizando el circuito y me dejaron dudando los capacitores de 1 uF, en la placa conte 10 de estos(los 2 que estan cerca del ir2110 creo que deberian ser de 100nF, supongo que los valores de estos no son los correctos). y de estos 10 capacitores hay 6 que supongo que son los de 1 uF 63 V del ucd de 25 W a 1250W, pero estos están colocados después del diodo zener de 5,1 v, y en la placa del ucd estan antes del diodo zener de 3 V con lo cual sobre estos caen los +/-40 V, esto me deja un poco desconcertado(perdon si estoy hablando pavadas).  De todos modos te funcionó perfecto según leí o sea que no debe ser muy crítico. Espero tu opinión sobre estos detalles.


----------



## 0110110h

Según la que vi en la  PCB la única diferencia se encuentra en R de 1K que une la etapa de control con el par diferencial que hay entre esta y el IR2110, lo demás es mitad del no UCD y mitad del UCD. Alguien tiene idea cual es la ganancia de este ampli? o con cuanto de señal de entrada se llega al máximo, es para diseñar el preamplificador


----------



## juancanext

yo arme  una versión  muy   parecida  a  este  hace algún tiempo  y doy  fe que suena  muy  bien , sin embargo   he notado que cuando llega  al clip   aparece un  ruido de  alta frecuencia (audible) ,al analizarlo  con el osciloscopio noto  que  se  crea en la  cresta  una  oscilación extraña que no  he podido  corregir, luego  de  comparar  con el modelo  sin driver   2110  noto  que  se presenta en ambos ,dejo un par de imágenes   de dicho  fenómeno .


----------



## Tacatomon

juancanext dijo:


> yo arme  una versión  muy   parecida  a  este  hace algún tiempo  y doy  fe que suena  muy  bien , sin embargo   he notado que cuando llega  al clip   aparece un  ruido de  alta frecuencia (audible) ,al analizarlo  con el osciloscopio noto  que  se  crea en la  cresta  una  oscilación extraña que no  he podido  corregir, luego  de  comparar  con el modelo  sin driver   2110  noto  que  se presenta en ambos ,dejo un par de imágenes   de dicho  fenómeno .



¿El inductor de salida en tus pruebas está bien dimensionado?. Pregunto, ya que la distorsión puede aparecer por esta causa...


----------



## endryc1

Permiso, he revisado el archivo *clase d no ucd* y no he encontrado el diagrama del circuito, solo los pcbs , pudieran subirlo por favor, gracias de antemano, saludos desde cuba


----------



## juancanext

hola,  si   ha  sido   trabajado  con  núcleo de aire, núcleo de ferrita  de  transformador   de   pc    ,toroides  varios  todos  de  30  uh (medidos con inductometro) , me gustaría  que  alguien  que haya  armado cualquiera  no ucd  probara  para  determinar  si  es una  característica  de estos o solo me pasa a mi .


----------



## 0110110h

Me acabo de dar cuenta, el ampli no UCD no lleva un capacitor de filtro antes del parlante?

Estuve simulando con SIMETRIX el amplificador No UCD de sorensor pero con el driver discreto original, sin el IR2110 ya que no lo tengo en las librerías, si alguien tiene el modelo para SPICE agradecería que me lo pasen, la cuestión es que me llamo la atención que el ampli es inversor. Les dejo imágenes y el esquemático para simular. SIMETRIX es pago pero también tiene una versión gratis para uso personal y pueden descargarlo acá:
SIMetrix Circuit Design and Simulation


----------



## alejandrow999

0110110h dijo:


> Me acabo de dar cuenta, el ampli no UCD no lleva un capacitor de filtro antes del parlante?



Si te referís al capacitor de filtro,tiene sentido usarlo cuando hay una bobina antes. La idea es hacer un filtro paso bajo que atenúe las altas frecuencias (valga la redundancia) y que no se pierda mucha energía en el proceso. Si la bobina no está, el capacitor solo ocasionaría problemas, en forma de grandes picos de corriente.

Saludos.


----------



## 0110110h

Me olvidaba acá les dejo las capturas y el esquemático para simular



juancanext dijo:


> hola,  si   ha  sido   trabajado  con  núcleo de aire, núcleo de ferrita  de  transformador   de   pc    ,toroides  varios  todos  de  30  uh (medidos con inductometro) , me gustaría  que  alguien  que haya  armado cualquiera  no ucd  probara  para  determinar  si  es una  característica  de estos o solo me pasa a mi .




 Fijate en las imágenes que adjunte y el esquemático para simular, podes modificar los valores del inductor y el capacitor del filtro de salida para ver como se comporta el ampli. Fijate que la imagen de la cresta se parece mucho a la q vos viste en el osciloscopio.


  Les aclaro que modifique un toque el esquemático original, poniendo un driver (Op. Amp. En seguidor) a la entrada y otro a la salida del integrador, me pareció que así se aprovechan mejor los dos operacionales que originalmente estaban de drivers uno después del otro a la entrada. Simule varias veces el esquemático original y este modificado y se comportan igual. También le saque los zener de 12V y las R de 680 Ohm a la llave H que maneja los MOSFETs, además puse solo Transistores NPN BC337 y PNP BC327 para mas simplicidad ya que no hay problemas con los límites de operación. Saludos.


----------



## 0110110h

Simulando el esquemático que les deje calcule una eficiencia del 92.1% con el amplificador alimentado con +-30V y dando a la salida una senoide de +-25V pico sobre una carga de 2 Ohm, esto seria 156.25Wrms*0.921=143.9Wrms de potencia audible y 12.35W de calor. La verdad increíble, imaginen la versión con el IR2110 donde se pueden usar MOSFETs canal N con muy bajo RDSon… Cuando tenga un tiempo voy a simular esa versión en Pspice donde si esta el modelo del IR2110. Saludos.


----------



## ricardodeni

Bueno, acá dejo el circuito del amplificador, si encuentran algún error avisen.

Saludos.


----------



## BUSHELL

Foro:

He armado el amplificador híbrido que postea Ricardodeni.


Es el primer circuito de amplificación que armo y me sale a la primera!!!

Suena perfecto y no hay calentamientos.

Si quieren armar algo potente, con resultado ASEGURADO, que va a salir bien, armen este amplificador. No tendrán problemas con transistores, pues solo lleva cuatro 2sa92, que siempre los he conseguido fácil y las patitas corresponden al datasheet. Yo recomiendo, de todos modos, chequearle el pinout con el tester, para minimizar probabilidad de error.

El pcb que propone ricardodeni es perfecto, háganlo sin dudar.

Yo no encontré el diodo rápido ur4007, así que le puse el archiconocido 1n4148. No parece crítico, pues me salió andando con él.

Detrás del radiador, llevan tres capacitores polyester de 1 uF/250v. Alrededor del ic 2110, van tres, pero yo puse de .22 uF (224). Son los de color naranjado en las fotos. Recordemos que en el circuito original de Ejtagle, eran de .1 uF (104). Así que pensé que un valor de .22 uF, también servirían y efectivamente así sucedió. Lo que pasa es que los capacitores multicapa de 1 uF, pequeñitos, son bastante escasos.

Los que ven, cuadraditos azules, son los que deben ser cerámicos multicapa. En realidad, ésos que puse no sé si son cerámicos multicapa o qué son, el hecho es que funcionan
Recuerden que esos deben ser cerámicos, no de polyester. Los cerámicos son muy buenos para alta frecuencia y éstos diseños, lo exigen. Ahí funcionan como bypass de alta frecuencia. 
En todo caso, NUNCA PONGAN ELECTROLÍTICOS EN ESE PUNTO DEL CIRCUITO.


En ese punto, van tres en paralelo. Por rama.  Yo puse solo dos por rama, o sea cuatro. 
El que está cerca a la patita 7 del 074, solo está presente en el diagrama de ricardodeni.
No he analizado bien su función. Ahí pienso sí se puede ser flexible.

Recuerden que los mosfetes IRFP250 deben llevar aislante. En cambio el E13007, se pone en contacto directo con el radiador. A propósito, el radiado que puse yo, es exagerado, pues el calor que se genera es muy poco. Viva la Clase D!!

Yo lo alimenté desde +/-22 hasta +/-35. Todo ok.


Pongo las fotos.


----------



## Tacatomon

BUSHELL dijo:


> Foro:
> 
> He armado el amplificador híbrido que postea Ricardodeni.
> 
> 
> Es el primer circuito de amplificación
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> que armo y me sale a la primera!!!
> 
> Suena perfecto y no hay calentamientos.
> 
> Si quieren armar algo potente, con resultado ASEGURADO, que va a salir bien, armen este amplificador. No tendrán problemas con transistores, pues solo lleva cuatro 2sa92, que siempre los he conseguido fácil y las patitas corresponden al datasheet. Yo recomiendo, de todos modos, chequearle el pinout con el tester, para minimizar probabilidad de error.
> 
> El pcb que propone ricardodeni es perfecto, háganlo sin dudar.
> 
> Yo no encontré el diodo rápido ur4007, así que le puse el archiconocido 1n4148. No parece crítico, pues me salió andando con él.
> 
> Detrás del radiador, llevan tres capacitores polyester de 1 uF/250v. Alrededor del ic 2110, van tres, pero yo puse de .22 uF (224). Son los de color naranjado en las fotos. Recordemos que en el circuito original de Ejtagle, eran de .1 uF (104). Así que pensé que un valor de .22 uF, también servirían y efectivamente así sucedió. Lo que pasa es que los capacitores multicapa de 1 uF, pequeñitos, son bastante escasos.
> 
> Los que ven, cuadraditos azules, son los que deben ser cerámicos multicapa. En realidad, ésos que puse no sé sin multicapa o qué, el hecho es que funcionan
> Recuerden que esos deben ser cerámicos, no de polyester. Los cerámicos son muy buenos para alta frecuencia y éstos diseños, lo exigen. Ahí funcionan como bypass de alta frecuencia.
> En todo caso, NUNCA PONGAN ELECTROLÍTICOS EN ESE PUNTO DEL CIRCUITO.
> 
> 
> En ese punto, van tres en paralelo. Por rama.  Yo puse solo dos por rama, o sea cuatro.
> El que está cerca a la patita 7 del 074, solo está presente en el diagrama de ricardodeni.
> No he analizado bien su función. Ahí pienso sí se puede ser flexible.
> 
> Recuerden que los mosfetes IRFP250 deben llevar aislante. En cambio el E13007, se pone en contacto directo con el radiador. A propósito, el radiado que puse yo, es exagerado, pues el calor que se genera es muy poco. Viva la Clase D!!
> 
> Yo lo alimenté desde +/22 hasta +/-35. Todo ok.
> 
> 
> Pongo las fotos.



Bushell, este diseño no presenta DC a la salida??? Es muy comentado en el circuito original con el comparador que hay voltaje DC a la salida del amplificador... Estoy en etapa de armado de una segunda etapa UCD IR2110. Así que si este diseño anda Ok, sería cuestión de probarlo.

Saludos!


----------



## GERI

Hola a todos, tengo algunas dudas sobre componentes:
1) En el esquemático sale TL084 y en el PCB figura TL074. La diferencia es q el 074 es de bajo ruido. cual uso?
2) En el esquemático figura TIP31C y en el PCB MJE13007. Casi idénticos. cual uso?
3) En el esquemático figura un diodo en paralelo con una resistencia de 47R entre la salida del IR y el mosfet. Qué características tiene este diodo?
4) En el esquemático figura un Zener "BZX84C12L" no lo conoce nadiea los q pregunté y según lo que interpreto del datasheet es un zener vulgar de 12V. asi es?
De antemano gracias...
Felicitaciones a Ricardodeni, y espero que me funcione haber si encargo los productos mañana a Bs As
Cual me recomiendan Electrónica Liniers o Elemón, me lo tienen que enviar a Tucumán..
Gracias nuevamente


----------



## alejandrow999

GERI dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo algunas dudas sobre componentes:
> 1) En el esquemático sale TL084 y en el PCB figura TL074. La diferencia es q el 074 es de bajo ruido. cual uso?
> 2) En el esquemático figura TIP31C y en el PCB MJE13007. Casi idénticos. cual uso?
> 3) En el esquemático figura un diodo en paralelo con una resistencia de 47R entre la salida del IR y el mosfet. Qué características tiene este diodo?
> 4) En el esquemático figura un Zener "BZX84C12L" no lo conoce nadiea los q pregunté y según lo que interpreto del datasheet es un zener vulgar de 12V. asi es?
> De antemano gracias...
> Felicitaciones a Ricardodeni, y espero que me funcione haber si encargo los productos mañana a Bs As
> Cual me recomiendan Electrónica Liniers o Elemón, me lo tienen que enviar a Tucumán..
> Gracias nuevamente



1) Cualquiera de los dos anda bien. Dudo que en este circuito notes diferencia alguna.
2) Varios foristas se quejaban de que los TIP31C venían truchos, y empezaron a probar alternativas (ver el ampli de Ejtagle con IR2110).Nuevamente, deben andar bien cualquiera de los dos.
3) En el diseño de ejtagle, se usaba el 1N5817 (Schottky 1A 20V). Sin embargo, supongo que andaría bien también el UF4007. Usar el 1N4148, en cambio, puede ser un poco violento, y no estoy seguro de que dure mucho. 
Lo principal es que sea rápido, y soporte un pico repetitivo importante (1A estaría bien).
4) Si, lo importante es que el diodo sea de 12V. Aunque puede servir también uno de 15V... Más allá de eso no conviene en absoluto. 

Saludos.


----------



## GERI

alejandrow999 dijo:


> 1) Cualquiera de los dos anda bien. Dudo que en este circuito notes diferencia alguna.
> 2) Varios foristas se quejaban de que los TIP31C venían truchos, y empezaron a probar alternativas (ver el ampli de Ejtagle con IR2110).Nuevamente, deben andar bien cualquiera de los dos.
> 3) En el diseño de ejtagle, se usaba el 1N5817 (Schottky 1A 20V). Sin embargo, supongo que andaría bien también el UF4007. Usar el 1N4148, en cambio, puede ser un poco violento, y no estoy seguro de que dure mucho.
> Lo principal es que sea rápido, y soporte un pico repetitivo importante (1A estaría bien).
> 4) Si, lo importante es que el diodo sea de 12V. Aunque puede servir también uno de 15V... Más allá de eso no conviene en absoluto.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por tu respuesta... ahora me queda la duda.... vos sos de Bs As? donde conviene encargar los materiales (Elect. Liniers ó Elemón) porque en Tucumán de entrada no hay ningún IR (2110/53 para la fuente de Mnicolau), aparte te arrancan la cabeza con los transistores. un ejemplo, a comienzo de año me cobraron $Argent 9.- por el SG3525 para una Dc-Dc... $8.-  por IRFZ44, un asalto en relación a Bs As, asi que encargo todo un paquete y listo. $35 de flete a Tucumán y ya, siempre estoy trayendo cosas por mi trabajo o de MercadoLibre.
Nuevamente gracias


----------



## guille2

Hola BUSHELL te quedo muy bueno el ampli felicitaciones!!!
  Yo ya estoy reuniendo las partes que me faltan y tengo casi todo. Voy a usar capacitares de 740nf multicapa reemplazando los de 1uf. 
  Tengo pensado alimentarlo con +-50v de la fuente compacta 2.0
  Saludos.


----------



## alejandrow999

Bueno, GERI, realmente no te sabría decir... vivo en las cercanías de La Plata, pero no hago pedidos de materiales. Acá también veo que algunas casas de electronica no traen el IR2110 ni nada que se le parezca, y la única que sé que lo trae lo cobra algo así como $24 (en realidad, en esa casa cobran todo caro). 
Conseguir los inductores armados en los locales también puede ser un problema.

Saludos.


----------



## ricardodeni

BUSHELL dijo:


> Foro:
> 
> He armado el amplificador híbrido que postea Ricardodeni...



Felicitaciones Bushell, quedó muy lindo, pero presta atencion al capacitor de 3300uF x 50v de la rama negativa por que lo pusiste al reves (al menos eso se ve en las fotos).
los diodos del IR y de los GATE de los mosfet trata de conseguir los que van.

felicitaciones de nuevo.

saludos.


----------



## BUSHELL

ricardodeni dijo:


> pero presta atencion al capacitor de 3300uF x 50v de la rama negativa por que lo pusiste al reves (al menos eso se ve en las fotos).
> los diodos del IR y de los GATE de los mosfet trata de conseguir los que van.
> 
> saludos.



Oooops,,. Olvidè comentar que tomè las fotos y en una de esas, descubrì el error. Pero lo corregì a tiempo....menos mal. Què ojo tienes!!!!
Que sea un detalle para que los que lo armen, lo tomen en cuenta.

Con respecto a los diodos, voy a tratar de conseguirlos: Uno UF4004 y dos 1N5817. En vez de èstos ùltimos, yo puse 1N4004.

Tuve suerte, que no se me dañò.

En las tiendas, no consigo los UF.  ¿Encontrarè algo reemplazable en unos monitores viejos que tengo? o...en unas fuentes de pc malas?   Verè.

Gracias a Ricardo por compartir el pcb y el esquema del hìbrido.

Y a todos los que han colaborado con aclarar dudas, como Alejandro999.


----------



## Tacatomon

En este diseño se aprecia voltaje DC a la salida???


----------



## ernestogn

BUSHELL dijo:


> Oooops,,. Olvidè comentar que tomè las fotos y en una de esas, descubrì el error. Pero lo corregì a tiempo....menos mal. Què ojo tienes!!!!
> Que sea un detalle para que los que lo armen, lo tomen en cuenta.
> 
> Con respecto a los diodos, voy a tratar de conseguirlos: Uno UF4004 y dos 1N5817. En vez de èstos ùltimos, yo puse 1N4004.
> 
> Tuve suerte, que no se me dañò.
> 
> En las tiendas, no consigo los UF.  ¿Encontrarè algo reemplazable en unos monitores viejos que tengo? o...en unas fuentes de pc malas?   Verè.
> 
> Gracias a Ricardo por compartir el pcb y el esquema del hìbrido.
> 
> Y a todos los que han colaborado con aclarar dudas, como Alejandro999.



las fuentes de PC tiene por lo menos un par de FR107, que  es  mas o menos los mismo que el uf4007


----------



## ricardodeni

Tacatomon dijo:


> En este diseño se aprecia voltaje DC a la salida???



bueno Tacato recien medí la salida por que me habia olvidado en cuanto estaba, tengo +16 mV DC

saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

ricardodeni dijo:


> bueno Tacato recien medí la salida por que me habia olvidado en cuanto estaba, tengo +16 mV DC
> 
> saludos.



Muchísimo menos de lo que algunos amplis de los compañeros mencionan... Sería bueno probar esta etapa... Supongome yo que funcionaría igual que como el UCDIR2110 inclusive con el mismo filtro... Claro, no compensando las alinealidades de este último... En fin.


----------



## alejandrow999

ernestogn dijo:


> las fuentes de PC tiene por lo menos un par de FR107, que  es  mas o menos los mismo que el uf4007



Es cierto... sin embargo, también son bastante más lentos. Mientras los UF4007 tienen un trr (tiempo de recuperación inversa) de 75ns , los FR107 tienen un trr de 500ns. Sin embargo, en algunas fuentes de PC vienen un par de FR104, también, los cuales soportan 400V y tienen un trr de 150ns. 
Habría que ver como se portan estos diodos en el circuito.
También me llamó la atención que BUSHELL haya utilizado diodos rectificadores comunes a la salida de los drivers, y no haya pasado a mayores.

Saludos.


----------



## BUSHELL

alejandrow999 dijo:


> También me llamó la atención que BUSHELL haya utilizado diodos rectificadores comunes a la salida de los drivers, y no haya pasado a mayores.



Yo lo hice casi inocentemente Solo lo escuché unos diez minutos y apagué. Tiempo suficiente para evaluar la calidad del sonido y el calentamiento. Pero no lo prenderé más, hasta que le cambie los diodos.

Gracias por hacerme caer en la cuenta del detalle.

Saludos cordiales!!


----------



## FELIBAR12

En mis circuitos yo uso como reemplazo del 1n5817/19 el sb140 o el mur 120.
El diodo que va de la pata 3 a la 6 del ir2110 si es recomendable que sea por lo menos un SB160 o uno de la serie UF400x, he tenido problemas por montar ahi  un 1n4148


----------



## Tavo

Claro, creo que el 1N4148 es medio chico para esto... (convengamos que es un Diodo de señal...)

Yo tengo varios UF4007 y MUR130 (creo). Los fui rescatando de algunos circuitos, algunos otros creo que de fuentes de PC, se suelen encontrar...
Creo que son diodos de 1A pero del tipo "fast", rápidos. Soportan frecuencias mayores que los comunachos 1N400X y otros...

Saludos!

PS: Usé cuatro de estos diodos para hacer una fuente de DC a partir de un transformador electrónico de dicroicas, y hasta el día sigue entregando sus 16V sobre 4-5A.


----------



## adrian2008

osea que este ampli deve ser armado solo por el que lo entienda? que lastima pense que podia disfrutarlo que era un aporte de ejtagle y ricardoneri para poder disfrutar, el amigo clemen tiene el original y lo tiene trabajando con +-90 y le trabaja bien, yo me arriesgare pero solo si me dicen cual es menos complicado,y cual requiere de menos calibraciones etc  lodigo por este comentario



ronald1977 dijo:


> la version ucd me parece muy dificil, los resultado son muy imprecisos, ya que tenemos la bobina, las resitencias de gate, etc, y calienta un monton, no le veo una aplicacion del nombre de amplificador frio, bueno a mi al menos me calienta un monton. bueno a seguir con esto hasta que salga un amplificador que solo sea armar y disfrutar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No necesariamente es que lo arme el que lo entienda, sino "que lo arme el que sabe lo que está haciendo". Si tu idea es de alimentarlo con +-90V, tenés que saber muy bien lo que vas a hacer, por que 180Vpp no es algo con lo que se pueda jugar, y - tal vez, solo tal vez -  en el mejor de los casos vas a quemar una parva de transistores, y en el peor de los casos vas a acabar con *TU VIDA*.
A juzgar por tus preguntas se vé que tenés menos que poca experiencia en este campo, y en esas condiciones, una falla catastrófica es *SEGURA*.

Vos sabrás que vas a hacer...


----------



## ejtagle

Este ampli, no necesariamente es mejor o peor que el UCD... la etapa de salida es la misma, por lo que, por ese lado, las dificultades son las mismas. 
El tema del offset es cierto, que el opamp tenga entrada fet es una ventaja enorme en relación al comparador lm311, que es entrada bipolar y por lo tanto tiene casi seguro más offset de salida.
Al tener realimentación desde antes de la bobina, no se compensan las alinealidades de la misma, ni las fallas de la misma: Eso tiene 2 sutiles pero importantes diferencias... El ampli no depende para su funcionamiento de que la bobina esté perfecta... Es decir, aún sin bobina oscila en forma adecuada... y por otro lado, si la bobina tiene algún problema, a pesar que el ampli oscile en forma adecuada, el problema sigue estando... eso significa que el ampli generará distorsión... Como usualmente los problemas de la bobina son por subdimensión de potencia de la misma, los problemas de distorsión se van a dar a alta potencia...
Resumiéndolo, y sin entrar a ver cuál es mejor o peor (después de todo, el 1er diseño que hice fué el Sorenson, y nunca tuve problemas con el mismo, y realmente suena muy, pero muy bien 

Ampli UCD: "Mas vale que la bobina esté perfecta, o no va a andar bien" --> El amplificador "indica" que la bobina no está bien, simplemente no andando bien. Si la bobina está "casi" perfecta, entonces, gracias a la realimentación luego de la bobina, el ampli la hará "perfecta"... Pero hay que llegar a esa bobina "casi" perfecta 
Ampli Sorenson: "Aunque la bobina no esté "perfecta", andará... pero el problema de la bobina mala no es que haya desaparecido... Está ahí, escondido, esperando a manifestarse usualmente cuando el ampli da potencias grandes, por ejemplo, picos de potencia... Y por supuesto, no hay compensación de las fallas de la bobina...

Como verán, tienen sus pro y contras cada uno de ellos, y hay para elegir


----------



## BUSHELL

Bueno, ya hice los reemplazos de los diodos:

El UF4004 lo reemplacé por un FR106 (la serie UF no se consigue acá) y los dos 1N5817, los conseguí IN5818.

Encendí nuevamente y ahora lo dejé funcionando a full casi dos horas. 



Sobre la bobina, yo hice una de 30 uH, siguiendo las indicaciones de la página
http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm. Un filtro pasobajos de primer orden. Sé que preferible uno de segundo orden, miren acá: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/267073/ _

pero como tenia pereza de volver a la tienda y rehacer el inductor, entonces procedí. Sabia que no iba a cometer ningún sacrilegio

Ya llegará el día que haga el filtro de salida recomendado.  Quizá poniendo el capacitor en la misma placa, tal como hizo Mnicolau. cuando construyó su versión Sorenson: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/256719/ _


También se puede poner aparte, en fin, posibilidades muchas.

Resultados:

A mí me gusta muchísimo. No le encontré diferencias sonoras con respecto al Sorenson (el que llevaba el TL 074). Suena muy bien, con bajos impactantes. Evalué canciones con mucho contenido de voces y se oían cristalinas, sin "gripe", je,je.
Luego evalué canciones con muchos bajos: Espectacular!!!

Lo mejor es que los mosfet no calentaron prácticamente nada, pues los irfp250 tienen un encapsulado más grande que los irfp630 por ejemplo.
Además, puse un radiador de fuente de PC, que a juzgar por el mínimo calentamiento, resultó exagerado. Esta vez usé +/-30 V, que obtuve de esta fuente:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/#post237865

O sea, ensayé fuentes lineales y SMPS

Como dije antes, lo recomiendo ampliamente, si lo que se quieren es que salga a la primera, con posibilidades amplias de alimentación.

Voy a armarme proximamente una fuente lineal de aprox +/-80 V. Con las medidas de protección que se requieran, los cambios en la placa necesarios (los Filtros electrolíticos, por ejemplo.....no veo más....) y muuuucho cuidado. 

Aunque el tema de la muuucha potencia me tiene sin cuidado, este experimento lo quiero hacer para aprender, para quizá construir un subwoofer potente de uso en exteriores.
El mínimo calentamiento, lo hace ideal para hacer un ampli pequeño, sin ventilación forzada, potente, fácil de hacer, muy confiable, etc.

Es grato ver a Ejtagle por acá también, siempre pendiente de sus criaturas, que con el tiempo, se han mezclando, mutando, etc....

Ricardodeni, gracias por el "Frankestein".

Háganlo, háganlo. Recomendado 100%.

Un abrazo y gracias a todos.


----------



## guille2

Hola, ya termine de construir este ampli lo probé y anda muy bien, arranco de una sin el menor inconveniente.
  Los diodos 1N5817 no los conseguí pero los reemplace por byv26 que saque de un monitor, son de 30ns. Los capacitores de 1uf multicapa tampoco conseguí, entonces use de 470nf.
  Por ahora lo alimento con +/-30v pero planeo hacer la SMPS compacta para alimentarlo con +/-50v.
  Coincido con bushell no hay diferencias el sonido con respecto al otro amplificador del tl074.
  Muchas gracias Ricardo y ejtagle. Por compartir este diseño y a bushell por contarnos sus experiencias.


  Saludos les dejo unas fotos.


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, este post parece olvidao, me doy cuenta que no entran desde diciembre bueno esta vez escribo es para mostrarles mi modifcacion del PCB de este amplificador, por que yo pongo unos bipolares que no traen la base en el medio, y por que talvez pruebe con transistores de mas corriente, ademas de que algunas cosillas las cambie como las pistas entre otras cosas, no muchas.Ahora quisiera que ustedes lo miraran y medijeran que tal me quedo, y si tengo algun fallo, por que ahora me he decidido a armar este no ucd, por que el UCD me salio muy complicado, y quiero ver que tal sale este. aqui dejos los pcbs
pss: disculpen, ahora si subo los que estan bien, por que los otros no les habia dado mirror, estos si


----------



## tinchovolador

gente hice modificaciones para usar con mas voltaje pero no me aguanto ,  hasta con 50mas 50 me andubo bien entiviava vastate, ahora lo puse con 70 mas 70 , cambie algunos resistencias y capasitores no ubo caso , suena saturad pero calienta saldo , hasta ceunto lo han probado este ampli??

quiero saver si alguen lo metio con 70 mas70 o mas , lo pensava poner con 80 +80 v tengo un buen tranfo


----------



## Diego_eliasv

tinchovolador dijo:


> .....quiero saver si alguen lo metio con 70 mas70 o mas....


 
Hola. Al original de Eduardo, lo tengo con +/-70 desde hace un año, y anda de maravillas. A este no lo pruebo aun, pero la etapa de salida es igual. Deberia de funcionar... Saludos


----------



## tinchovolador

ok lo voy a construir aver que sale el otro lo arme y em slio casi a la primera , pero por lo que vi me parece que em va a salir mejor este y no el ucd el tema que tengo la fuente de 80 mas 80 por 10 ampres por rama, es una fuente muy grande y a la ves le tengo fe de que va aguantar , es para moder 2 cajas de 2x15 de 300w rms cada uno , voy armar dos modulos de estos espero me funcionen


----------



## veranito

Hola a todos: 
Voy a intentar montar este ampli de Ricardo. Estoy sacando los componentes del esquema que adjuntó, pero tengo algunas dudas con los condensadores, no me aclaro con el tipo exacto de alguno de ellos, voltajes etc.. tampoco encuentro el condensador 22, no se si se omite en el esquema, la cosa es que no doy con él. El PDF perece un poco recortado por el margen derecho. Sería de gran ayuda si alguien que ya lo montó adjunta el listado de componentes que utilizó.
Otra duda importante es en relación con la fuente de alimentación. Estoy intentando que el ampli pueda suministrar unos 400 watios RMS a 8 ohmios, para ello la fuente deberá tener cerca de +/-60 Voltios si no me equivoco. Me gustaría que la fuente fuera conmutada por temas de espacio y precio. Según leo en algunas webs las menos ruidosas son las resonantes, pero no exite mucha información. Si alguien me puede ayudar de alguna forma se lo agradecería.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Hola. Bueno en primer lugar desearte mucha suerte con tu proyecto. Con respecto al voltaje de los capacitores, este ampli utiliza la misma etapa de salida que diseño Ejtagle, alli, tienes una tabla de valores de la potencia en funcion de la fuente. Con +/-60Vcc estaras rondando los 200W RMS aproximadamente en 8 Ohms. Para lograr los 400RMS deberas utilizar +/-80V para esa carga(8 Ohms). Estos datos junto a otros estan en ese achivo. Yo ha este circuito aun no lo monto, pero si el otro y es una "Bestia". 
Y con respecto a la fuente, aqui hay mucha informacion al respecto.
Saludos!


----------



## veranito

Gracias Diego. 
Miraré los componentes en el original de Ejtagle. ¿Que tal el ampli que montaste? ¿Has hecho alguna prueba de Distorsión a alta potencia?


----------



## adrian2008

hola, yo hice este amplificador y les cuento que me parece mejor, que el ucd, yo en lo personal no tengo ruidos, omiti algunos condensos, como el de entrada de señal, otros los puse en paralelo para ayar valores aproximados, yo me he dado cuenta de que no necesitan esos condensos de 1uf por que yo se los puse de 100nf y me anda bien, tiene un bajo esplendido y mejora segun la construccion de la bobina de salida, yo lo alimento con +-68 y suena potente, lo compare con el de ladelec 400 watts y se lo llevo en sonido, en potencia parecen parejos pero en sonido uff! tengo casi 0 offset en la salida, cosa que con el ucd medio muchos problemas, doy fe que funciona muy bien, y lo hice con el pcb mio, por que no me gusto que los dioditos que van alos mosfet estubieran torcidos en el pcb de ricardoneri, los pcb que puse mas arriba estaban bien antes estos que les di mirror estan mal por que no me di cuenta que al mandarlos ala baquela que dan al reves que tonto fui, pero bueno, solo es volver y darles mirror antes de imprimir, tamben agregue mas puestos para condensos, por que pense que a ricardoneri se le habian olvidado, que pena pero bueno solo son mas agujeritos, ah y les comento que es mejor que traten de no sustituir los mpsa92 por otros diferentes.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

veranito dijo:


> Gracias Diego.
> Miraré los componentes en el original de Ejtagle. ¿Que tal el ampli que montaste? ¿Has hecho alguna prueba de Distorsión a alta potencia?


 
Hola. No, yo no he hecho pruebas de distrocion. Pero lo que es a "oido" es magnifico realmente. Como dice Adrian, tiene un a calidad de sonido espectacular, es uno de los proyectos que mas satisfacciones me a brindado. En algun momento armare este, para ver como funciona. 

Adrian, te queria consultar de una duda que me acaba de surgir, y no se si eso esta por algun lado, con respecto a la realimentacion de este modelo, hay alguna modificacion de algun componente para adecuarla a los valores de la fuente de alimentacion como en el diseño de Eduardo? o es un "Plug and Play"? jeje. Saludos


----------



## adrian2008

que pena no poder ayudarte mi amigo, yo no conosco mucho sobre esto, soy mas practico que teorico, solo megusta ensamblar proyectos es mi hobby, y cuando me surge un problema, lo soluciono otrato de solucionarlo con la practica, como por ejemplo uno que tube con el ucd de ejtagle, le di y le di hasta que logre mejorar el problema y sin nada teorico solo con pruebas, para mas informacion sobre este ampli deves consultarle, al que lo modifico, que es el amigo ricardoneri, el si te podra explicar sobre tu inquietud, o talvez el amigo eduardo que fue el que los diseño que tambien ha estado en este post.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

adrian2008 dijo:


> que pena no poder ayudarte mi amigo, yo no conosco mucho sobre esto, soy mas practico que teorico, solo megusta ensamblar proyectos es mi hobby, y cuando me surge un problema, lo soluciono otrato de solucionarlo con la practica, como por ejemplo uno que tube con el ucd de ejtagle, le di y le di hasta que logre mejorar el problema y sin nada teorico solo con pruebas, para mas informacion sobre este ampli deves consultarle, al que lo modifico, que es el amigo ricardoneri, el si te podra explicar sobre tu inquietud, o talvez el amigo eduardo que fue el que los diseño que tambien ha estado en este post.


 
No te preocupes, solo es una inquietud que surgio en el momento. Cuando decida encarar este proyecto me metere mas en tema. Gracias amigo, Saludos!


----------



## FBustos

Ricardo, en tu esquema Q3 está invertido.


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimados: Me gusta este proyecto , he armado el original de estos y el 2110 de Tagle.... ambos con sus bondades y problemillas.
A este , el NOucd llamemosle, no logro que no calienten los MPSAxx , lo cual produce que si los vuelvo a encender despues de apgarlo y estan calientes... QUEMAN TODO ... *hay alguna sugerencia*?
Por otra parte , la entrada con TL074 es mas facil de manejar y andan de entrada como dicen muchos.
Tengo ganas de armarlo , pero le temo al calentamiento que tuve con los primeros. 
Con que podria reemplazar los MPSA ? De la hoja tecnica no deduzco cual puede ser el reemplazo de mas potencia .


----------



## FBustos

Hola.
sube una foto de lo que armaste, por que yo del tl074 original hice 4 y ninguno calentó, al contrario.


----------



## AntonioAA

No hablo de los transistores de salida, calientan lo minimo... sino de los chiquititos... MPSA92/42 y BC
Posiblemente los que consigo no sean los legitimos, estoy buscando reemplazos mas robustos . Varios han comentado que calientan, tienen picos de mas de su corriente maxima.


----------



## Diego_eliasv

AntonioAA dijo:


> No hablo de los transistores de salida, calientan lo minimo... sino de los chiquititos... MPSA92/42 y BC
> Posiblemente los que consigo no sean los legitimos, estoy buscando reemplazos mas robustos . Varios han comentado que calientan, tienen picos de mas de su corriente maxima.


 
Hola Antonio. Yo estoy en las mismas que vos. Arme el original, funcionan bien, pero la temperatura de los MPSA es elevada. De todas formas hace un año que las tengo funcionando. Pero eso sigue sin gustarme... Saludos!


----------



## FBustos

es normal que calienten un poco...
lo raro es que si lo apagas y lo vuelves a prender se te queme todo....


----------



## Tacatomon

Verifica si son verdaderamente originales compañero Antonio.


----------



## AntonioAA

Tacatomon: Originales?? JAJAJA casi imposible en estos lugares.... Por eso estoy buscando un reemplazo mas robusto , he intentado fabricarles un disipador pero es muy dificil. Ya lo voy a encontrar .
Tambien tengo pensado experimentar ( a falta de un simulador ) con las 4 resistencias de 220 Ohms de modo de reducirles la corriente a los 6 transistores. O funciona o vuela todo.
Gracias a todos por ocuparse.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Antonio, dónde comprás los componentes en Sta Fe? Probaste con los 2N5551 y 2N5401?

Para simular el circuito podrías usar LTSpice.

PD: yo suelo comprar en SDS.

Saludos


----------



## javier xino

amigos  ..atencion a los que desean usar el diagrama posteado por ricardo  para diseñar sus propias placa dado que como dijo dj pipe *el transistor Q3 esta invertido respecto al diagrama de ejtagle *


----------



## maikyguitars

ejtagle dijo:


> Este ampli, no necesariamente es mejor o peor que el UCD... la etapa de salida es la misma, por lo que, por ese lado, las dificultades son las mismas.
> El tema del offset es cierto, que el opamp tenga entrada fet es una ventaja enorme en relación al comparador lm311, que es entrada bipolar y por lo tanto tiene casi seguro más offset de salida.
> Al tener realimentación desde antes de la bobina, no se compensan las alinealidades de la misma, ni las fallas de la misma: Eso tiene 2 sutiles pero importantes diferencias... El ampli no depende para su funcionamiento de que la bobina esté perfecta... Es decir, aún sin bobina oscila en forma adecuada... y por otro lado, si la bobina tiene algún problema, a pesar que el ampli oscile en forma adecuada, el problema sigue estando... eso significa que el ampli generará distorsión... Como usualmente los problemas de la bobina son por subdimensión de potencia de la misma, los problemas de distorsión se van a dar a alta potencia...
> Resumiéndolo, y sin entrar a ver cuál es mejor o peor (después de todo, el 1er diseño que hice fué el Sorenson, y nunca tuve problemas con el mismo, y realmente suena muy, pero muy bien
> 
> Ampli UCD: "Mas vale que la bobina esté perfecta, o no va a andar bien" --> El amplificador "indica" que la bobina no está bien, simplemente no andando bien. Si la bobina está "casi" perfecta, entonces, gracias a la realimentación luego de la bobina, el ampli la hará "perfecta"... Pero hay que llegar a esa bobina "casi" perfecta
> Ampli Sorenson: "Aunque la bobina no esté "perfecta", andará... pero el problema de la bobina mala no es que haya desaparecido... Está ahí, escondido, esperando a manifestarse usualmente cuando el ampli da potencias grandes, por ejemplo, picos de potencia... Y por supuesto, no hay compensación de las fallas de la bobina...
> 
> Como verán, tienen sus pro y contras cada uno de ellos, y hay para elegir


bueno , pero entonces cual me conviene armar , por que me gusta el ucd(por la idea de manejar de 24watt hasta 1250watts , sin modificar la placa y cambiando solo algunos componentes) , ¿pero ya alguien lo ha armado hasta los 1250 watts rms? y que desventajas reales tiene ya en la practica , tambien si es compatible con los sistemas de protecciona para clase AB , por que estoy pensando en comprar un inductometro(LCR) , para hacer la bobina como lo pide el circuito , y sacarle el maximo al ucd , pero con la nueva modificacion de ricardo denni (gracias) , ya me encuentro en un dilema , que es lo mejor y lo mas conveniente????.
Ademas , he leido por ahi , que cuando se ponen juntos el ampli y un preamplificador , les ha dado problemas de diferentes tipos , han comentado al respecto , con el circuito tanto ucd de ejtgle como el que propone ricardo denni......... bueno espero y podamos reflexionar juntos y llegar a un conclusion...... gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

maiky: fijate lo que puse en el #85.... Los dos andan bien en muchos casos y en algunos se vuelven imposibles . No es facil ni con osciloscopio detectar los problemas a veces.
He armado los dos . Tengo UNO de los ucd funcionando como subwoofer hace bastante. El otro que hice lo termine abandonando. Es muy sensible a la calidad de componentes.
Ahora quiero probar el circuito con el IRS2092 que integra una gran parte de todo.


----------



## crazysound

Hola muchachos, notan diferencia en el sonido cuando cambian el valor de la carga?
A mí me pasa, en el de egtagle con tl074, cuando lo tengo sonando con un parlante (8 ohms) y le conecto otro igual en paralelo se "caen" los agudos. Esto pasa porque el filtro no está dentro de la realimentación.

Qué valor usan en los filtros? Yo tengo que usar 130uHy y 1uF (sé que son valores muy altos pero es la única forma de eliminar el offset). 

Saludos.....


----------



## jllvmicrostar

hola amigos. Excelente amplificador , apoyo a BUSHELL en felicitar a Ricardodeni por este aporte y sobretodo a EJTagle por diseñar ambos proyectos.   Yo lo arme casi de juego y con componentes reciclados que siempre me sobran (ven el QC-OK en las fotos sobre el condensador,  típico de un fuente de pc  ) y funciono a la primera ; facil , sin complicaciones ni ruidos ni nada , tal como esta la placa anda perfecto aunque  modifique un poco los valores de r22, r23 y r24 para hacerlo trabajar a 75 VDC y le solde unas borneras . El sonido realmente impresionante , lo siento incluso mas clarito y sin nada de ruido que el UCD me volvia loco ( no pude corregir el sonido lluvioso a máxima ganacia en el  UCD),   0.2 v de offset (supongo que es por el voltaje de alimentación , aunq no afecta para nada )  sin señal de audio nose siente el mas minimo ruido. Les cuento que prove a la par el UCD y este ampli conectado cada uno en cada canal estereo  , el UCD siempre se nota el batido de interferencia de RF - lo importante es que en este NADA ...  creo que andara bien en configuracion estereo dos placas de esta sin los problemas conocidos que ya posteados en el thread del UCD.   Les envio unas fotos y nuevamente mis felicitaciones a EJtagle y Rcardodeni


----------



## 0002

¿Que onda gente?, crazysound creo que tu problema radica, en la frecuencia de corte del filtro LC como tal, lo que sucede y en los calculos se demuestra, es que al tener una impedancia de 8Ω, el filtro por ejemplo requiere un inductor con un X y un capacitor con un valor Y, pero si cambias la impedancia a 4Ω, con el mismo capacitor Y, el inductor necesita que su capacidad sea la mitad (osea X/2), debido a que su frecuencia de corte se calcula en base a la impedancia del parlante, es decir que si tu filtro esta calculado en 8Ω con una frecuencia de 24KHz (por ejemplo), al bajar la impedancia, la frecuencia de corte baja por debajo de los 20KHz, por eso los agudos se atenúan.

Yo te recomendaria que si quieres, poder cambiar las impedancias de 8Ω a 4Ω ó viceversa, utilices como inductor una bobina con 30µH o 35µH y un capacitor de 1.5µF, así, aunque se afecte la frecuencia de corte del filtro, este no baja de los 20KHz.

Lo del tema del offset, trabajando con los valores mencionados en un ampli no ucd, lo tengo en 20mV o algo así. (pero de todas formas tengo una protección extra por ahí ), espero no haberte dejado peor que al principio y si fue así disculpa .

Para que lo compruebes por tí mismo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-filtros-lc-amplificadores-clase-d-33387/

Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

Hola 0002, gracias por la teoría. La cuestión es que a cualquier impedancia y con los valores originales del filtro el offset superaba los 500mV, una locura para mi gusto!!
....Y lo fuí reduciendo al ir aumentando la inductancia y la capacidad... hasta que lo dejé en 30mV con 100uHy y 2,2uF. 

Saludos.....


----------



## crazysound

Así es, en todos los modelos que publicó Eduardo me pasaba lo mismo...!!!! Ya me había desilusionado, hasta que encontré una precaria solución (sé que no es lo mejor) con bobinas y capacitores mas grandes...


----------



## 0002

¡¿En todos?!... , compa creo que deberías checar tus componentes por que si está raro eso, hace unos 2 días empecé a tener problemas de calentamiento que surgió de la nada, en un no-ucd, chequé todos los transistores para ver si habia alguno trucho (por que tengo uno marca SEC , aunque creo que es bueno) pero ni aun asi el offset pasaba de 50mV. De todas formas tienes trabajando el ampli y eso es lo que cuenta .

Saludos.


----------



## jllvmicrostar

hola amigos, por favor alguien podria ayudarme respewcto a como incrementar la ganancia de esta ampli ( fusion) para una tension de +- 70 Vdc. yo supongo que es variando la resistencia de 2,2k en la entrada negativa de U3 en que valor tendria que tener? 

saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola, también podría ser R9 la que varíe..... creo

Saludos...


----------



## jllvmicrostar

crazysound, has provado esta version del ampli???

hola de nuevo Crazy sound 
yo me parti buen tiempo la cabeza tratando de bajar la tamperatura de la bobina y el offset de salida y encontre una solucion empirica, cuando hacia bobinas con diametro muy estrecho ( menos de 2cm) el offset aumentaba y la temperatura de la bobina ardia,  probe incluso  trenzando muchos alambre nro 30 awg y lo mismo.
Ahora utilizo bobina de aire , diametro interno 1 pulgada o mas , calibre de alambre 12 AWG con 2 capas por 20 vueltas y al ofsset se fue y la bobina casi fria..  no se ... es como si se "saturara " la   bobina cuando la haces  con diametros muy estrechos  aunq*UE* con nucleo de aire no deberia pasar..

saludos y suerte


----------



## crazysound

Hola jllvmicrostar, no probé esta versión, con respecto a la bobina yo utilizo los carretes de 1/4Kg de estaño y alambre de 2mm de sección (100uHy).

Saludos....


----------



## jllvmicrostar

crazysound dijo:


> Hola jllvmicrostar, no probé esta versión, con respecto a la bobina yo utilizo los carretes de 1/4Kg de estaño y alambre de 2mm de sección (100uHy).
> 
> Saludos....



prueba utilizando diametros internos de 3.5 cm para la bobina de aire  y el mismo alambre  2 capas x 20 

saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola, con esa bobina funciona bien (salvo el corte de frecuencia)..


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola, veo que esto está un poco quieto. Pero de todas maneras, doy parte:

Gracias Ricardo….Este bicho (El Amplificador) es una maravilla.
Yo también intente durante mucho tiempo sacar adelante las otras versiones (ojo las UCD)
Y no hubo caso, fundamentalmente el calentamiento de la bobina.

Pero este juguete es un verdadero *lujo*…

Algunos datos.
Usé diodos de 4.7V (pues no tenía de 5.1V.) 
Capacitores de entrada 4700Uf. (Es lo que tenía)
La bobina: Como tenía poco alambre, intenté con toroides…1ro. Una de 30UH (que la tenía de los anteriores intentos; y otra de 47UH. Las dos calentaban como una estufa. Así que soldé uno a uno, los 10 alambrecitos para completar la medida, y la armé en el famoso carretel de estaño.
NADA (Permítaseme el alza respetuoso de la voz) no calienta NADA, además vale aclarar que *ningún*, componente calienta.

De momento lo tengo funcionando (Un poco escaso en corriente) con 42+42 de la compacta de Mariano.
Lleva 3 días a tope y todo perfecto.

Además no hace el famoso “Plop” ni al encender ni al apagar. Y en vacío, el ruido es *Cero*, incluso de interferencias.

De nuevo Gracias a Ricardo, y Gracias a los que dejaron sus comentarios positivos, que me dieron el empujón para hacerlo.

En Resumen: Con respecto a los clase AB……Esto…. *“Es Otra Cosa”*

Un Saludo.

PD: El uso reiterado de "tenia" es solo para demostrar que además, es muyyyyy económico.


----------



## Tacatomon

Sería bueno que dejaras las "Patitas" de los componentes lo más cortas posibles. Esto para evitar más inductancias parásitas que des-estabilicen el circuito.

Por lo demás, enhorabuena! Es un excelente montaje!!!

Saludos!


----------



## guille2

Muy buen montaje carlitos. Es un excelente ampli y el que menos calienta de los que yo arme. 
  Me gano de mano tacatomon con los de las patitas, sobre todo de los capacitares multicapa. Trata de acomodarlos en la placa, capas tengas que hacer algunos agujeros de mas.
  Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Gracias por comentar.

Con respecto a las patas (Que veo, los tiene preocupados) 
es porque son "provisorios": los diodos, como dije son de 4,7V, y no sabía si serian suficiente; y los capacitores, solo puse algunos para que arranque, los de 1UF, los compré en Ebay, y me tienen que llegar en estos días. 
Cuando los tenga lo meto de nuevo en la "fosa" y quedará todo en su sitio.
Además compré placa doble cara, y así mandar cualquier interferencia a masa (pero eso para el próximo).

Un Saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Y si asi anduvo !?!?!?!?!?! jajajajaja 
En una de esas es el secreto ... o creemos que sabemos todo? 
Bien carlitos ! me das ganas de armarlo , ya estaba un poco desilusionado , arme 4 placas y solo una me resulto bien......


----------



## carlitosferar

AntonioAA dijo:


> Bien carlitos ! me das ganas de armarlo ..


 
Claro hombre, ni dudarlo, Además el PCB tiene un diseño excelente para estos proyectos DIY, pistas suficientemente gruesas y distanciadas, para evitar posibles cortos.



			
				BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> Felicitaciones viejo amigo.


 
A ver Brushell: ¿Era necesario lo de “viejo”? :enfadado: 



			
				BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> Entiendes ahora porqué lo recomendaba? .


 
Siiiiii claaaro que entendí, y es por eso, que procuré yo también transmitir mi entusiasmo, como vos lo hiciste en su momento, y darle otra “pedaleada” a este proyecto, que me recuerda a lo sucedido con las SMPS. 
Hoy le toca a Ricardo, ser quien baja los Clase D al mundo terrenal. 
Como en muchos casos es necesario un Promotor y un Ejecutor.

Gracias ejtagle 
Gracias ricardodeni 

Un Saludo.


----------



## jllvmicrostar

yo tambien arme este amplificador ,  yo tambien lo hice  un tiempo atras , publique fotos y me uno a decir que es excelente......... ahora  tengo terminado el amplificador  stereo ; tras hacer varias modificaciones a los canales para una potencia de 400w por canal obtuve una distorsion bajisimay nada de ruido , ademas hice un preamplificador con control de tonos con lector de tarjetas y usb , su proteccion de sobretension  , dc. y temperatura controlado por pic, una fuente switching de 1000w ... El ampli en total 800w  a 8 Ohm, todo empacado en una caja 35 x 35 cm y un peso total de 5Kg. un gran proyecto.
felicitaciones a todos
saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

jllvmicrostar dijo:


> ademas hice un preamplificador con control de tonos con lector de tarjetas y usb , su proteccion de sobretension , dc. y temperatura controlado por pic,


 
Me Interesa, Me Interesa "De los pies al la cabeza"

¿Donde se puede ver ese Chiche? 

Un Saludo


----------



## jllvmicrostar

carlitosferar dijo:


> Me Interesa, Me Interesa "De los pies al la cabeza"
> 
> ¿Donde se puede ver ese Chiche?
> 
> Un Saludo



hola carlitosferar
mi ampli lo arme en una viejisima caja de un vhs golstar que me quedo muy justa, le falta una repintadita a la caja lo ahre cuando tenga tiempo ... disculpas por ello ....te envio fotos.
en la parte interna , en el centro se ve la fuente switching de 1000w ( en realidad da 1400w) , en ambos lados  se encuentran los amplis ( cada canal en un lado) en forma lateral , al lado de la swching la proteccion por rele, se ve tambien las bobinas de aire, en el panel frontal esta metido el preamplificador y control de tonos , el control por pic de tension , temperatura y offset dc  .. con display , tambien el bargraph  mas  el lector de usb comprado que le adicione.... todo una proesa meter todo en tan poco espacio , sobre todo por los cables ....
lo que mas me gusta de todo este chiche  es que no calienta los amplificadores ni las bobinas , la fuente tibia , nivel de ruido insignificante ( lo que ninca pude conseguir con la version ucd , que tenia silvidos, batidos , siseo e intermodulacion trabajando en stereo) y 800watts en una caja compacta superportable y de 4.6 kg ...............

 espero haber satisfecho tu curiosidad, personalmente estoy muy satisfecho con los resultados..

saludos .......


----------



## jllvmicrostar

carlitosferar dijo:
			
		

> Wau.............Me quedé sin palabras
> 
> Exelente Trabajo.
> Exelentes las fotos.
> 
> Gracias por la pronta respuesta
> 
> Solo se escapó, esto:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/pre-amplificador-digital-pcb-25732/
> Perdón por elfftopic:
> 
> Un Saludo



gracias..aprecio mucho tus palabras , fue un trabajo de varios dias..... 
la intencion de mi post es hacer notar que es posible llevar a cabo un ampli class D  stereo hecho en casa 100% funcional  al menos con esta version ( algunas personas andan desanimadas con el hecho de no poder hacerlo stereo sin tener acoplamiento).
Aun me falta algunas cosas , lo pronto sera poner un  poco mas prolijo el cableado y pintar la caja... pero por  ahora creo que  estará un tiempito como dice la cancion " sucio y desprolijo" de 
Pappo.

Sobre el pre-digital si lo vi antes, me intereso mucho pero no lo implemente por 2 cosas: No existe el TDA7439 en mi localidad ( pero lo voy a pedir pronto a capital) y 2da porque  esta hecho con un micro atmel ... pero no parece dificil hacerlo con PIC ( que es mas facil de conseguir y mas barato) cuando tenga el TDA y un poco de tiempo tratare de hacer una nueva tarjeta de pream..

Saludos


----------



## gedolaudor

Excelente aporte.  

Estoy juntando poco a poco los componentes... me entusiasma probar este circuito hipereficiente.

Pensé en comprar una barra de grilón para la bobina... todavía no me gasté el carrete de estaño... 



jllvmicrostar dijo:


> ...( algunas personas andan desanimadas con el hecho de no poder hacerlo stereo sin tener acoplamiento)...



Repasé todo este tema y leí el propio del ucd de ejtagle todo lo que pude... pero no localicé ese temor que mencionas... el acoplamiento (de canales?) es posible? (crosstalk?)

Lo único que se me viene a la mente es evitar ubicar de forma paralela los inductores del filtro de salida... independizar las fuentes de alimentación de cada canal... me dejó pensando tu comentario.

Gracias a todos y saludos.
G.-


----------



## jllvmicrostar

no es un acoplamiento en si de audio ( crosstalk) , es mas bien una intermodulacion de las portadoras de ambos canales   ( yo estoy usando bobinas de aire  a 20 cm de distancia).

Tambien he probado el UCD y debo decir que es muy buen ampli, pero el offset y el ruido  en configuracion stereo no pude solucionarlo...  la bobina es Fundamental en este ampli  que tiene realimentacion post -filtro y yo no puede conseguir los toroidales t106 o t120-2 necesarios para ello... Como ya lo explicó muy bien ejtagle respecto al  ucd... " si no logras la bobina casi perfecta...no andara bien  pero si logras esa bobina "casi perfecta"  la realimentacion post filtro de salida  lo hara perfecto" ........ 

yo apele a la realimentacion pre-filtro de salida ( del ampli fusion) , ya que  la bobina no forma parte activa en la frec. de modulacion... y asi he logrado en la practica usar bobinas de aire sin problemas de ruidos, tengo un offset inferior a 20 mv y las bobinas ni calientan.
saludos


----------



## gedolaudor

De acuerdo! Gracias por tu respuesta.

Me imaginé que podrían interferirse las señales de modulación, ya que en esas frecuencias hay que tener muchos más cuidados con la disposición de los componentes, líneas de tensión y señal.

Dejar fuera la bobina del filtro de salida del circuito de feedback, decididamente hace más atractiva la construcción, y en sí, me decidí a realizar el esfuerzo de construirlo por ese motivo en particular. Es mi muy humilde opinión. Veremos cómo resulta.

La disposición cruzada de las bobinas, incluso un blindaje entre ellas, podría reducir la posibilidad de interferencias, intermodulación, etc.

Te felicito por tu construcción. 

Gracias y saludos,
G.-


----------



## jesus herney

bien ya tengo funcionando este ampli y lo hice stereo, me gusto mucho el sonido, osfet muy bajo en una etapa tengo 9mv en la otra 6mv comparado co el ucd el cual tiene 330mv, suena bastante bien no tiene ruidos extraños aunque si note algo raro no se si los que ya lo armaron le ayan notado ó solo es mi caso, resulta que interfiere en la banda de FM las emisoras que llegan con una señal débil las borra total mente las únicas que se escuchan son las locales y eso porque llegan bastante fuertes, con el computador y dvd y demás electrodomésticos funciona bien. sera que se puede eliminar esta interferencia ó es una característica de este amplificador?

saludoss


----------



## Roberto Calderón

Hola compañeros del foro, agradezco a todos por sus aportes. Les comento que he armado el amplificador aunque con dificultades para conseguir los elementos, por ejemplo los condensadores de 1uF  los puse de tantalio obviamente teniendo en cuenta su polaridad, los diodos UF los sustituí por RGP10J, los zener de 5.1v los puse de 5.6v (eso fue lo que pude conseguir en la ciudad  en que resido).
-Características que presenta:
1. Calentamiento en Q3 y Q4.
2. IR2110 tibio.
3. D6 tibio.
4. Offset  de 23 mV.
5. Inductor tibio.
6. Sonido tipo lluvia casi imperceptible (hay pegarle literalmente el oído al parlante).
7.  Los mosfets trabajan a temperatura ambiente sin sonido y tibios a unos 37 o 40 grados funcionando con carga de 6 ohm.

Muchachos les agradezco sus sugerencias, pues no sé si alguna de éstas características sea un principio de mal funcionamiento.
Luego monto unas imágenes del proyecto.
PD: el ampli lleva funcionando 7 horas continuas. 
Gracias a todos.


----------



## 0110110h

Con que tensión lo estas trabajando? para que los mosfet suban hasta los 40 grados lo pones al tope?
De todas maneras a mi parecer esta todo muy bien he... 40 grados para el silicio no es nada, en teoría puede trabajar hasta en 120º claro q la vida útil se reduce bastante


----------



## Roberto Calderón

Si claro, se me olvidó la tensión jejeje +45/-45.
Lo del calor es cuando pongo el volumen máximo del reproductor de windows y es como cuando tienes fiebre, mientras esta en silencio o a volumen bajo su temperatura es la del ambiente.
Amigo gracias por tu comentario. Saludos

Como verán el cableado es delgado, pues no estoy en mi casa donde tengo mucha mas facilidad de conseguir elementos, me tocó utilizar los componentes de dos viejas impresoras que encontré abandonadas camino de la universidad a donde estoy hospedado jajaja. Bueno uno de los motores lo usé como taladro, las dos fuentes las utilicé para alimentar el amplificador, el cableado para hacer las conexiones, en fin fue una odisea pero tuvo buenos resultados. Gracias a todos.


----------



## 0110110h

bajon total.... arme otro ampli y se escucha apenas con ausencia total de bajos.... ya probe con dos IR2110 distintos mañana voy a ver si son los mosfets....


----------



## Roberto Calderón

Compañero 0110110h yo tuve esa dificultad, y el problema está en el filtro conformado por C1 y R3, tien un corte muy alto, yo sustituí a R3 por una resitencia de 10M que me sobró. Suerte.


----------



## 0110110h

Gracias Roberto Calderón, mañana voy  a probar ese consejo también, por otro lado luego de andar unos 5 minutos el IR2110 pasa de tibio a caliente y el amplificador se vuelve loco, empieza a escucharse puro ruido....


----------



## 0110110h

Bueno, el problema lo tenía en el par diferencial, se habían quemado todos los MPSA92, lo que también hizo que se quemaran ambos mosfets IRFP250N. No tengo ni idea por que se quemaron los MPSA92, quizás sea por los +-73V con que los alimenté, es la primera vez que pruebo esa tensión.

Ya armé todo de nuevo con ambos IRFP250N nuevos, IR2110 nuevo y los cuatro MPSA92 nuevos pero me encuentro con que el LOW SIDE Mosfet conmuta pero no el HIG SIDE mosfet. Ésta ves alimento con +-26V por precaución, claro antes modificando las resistencias de los zeners de 5V y de la fuente de 12V para el IR2110.
La prueba la hago como una ves dijo Ejtagle : Al ingresar con -5V por la base de entrada del par diferencial tengo -VCC=-26V a la salida del amplificador, pero al ingresar con +5V, a la salida del amplificador tengo 0V y debería tener +VCC=+26V, lo cual me indica que el HIG SIDE Mosfet no conmuta. Por otro lado ambos IRFP250N están bien pero como no se cómo verificar el IR2110, en un rato voy a ir a comprar otro, es la única que queda ya que los otros componentes son muy simples y están todos bien.
Si a alguien se le ocurre algo gracias! O si alguien tiene idéa de cómo verificar un IR2110 que está quemado....

No alcancé a ir a comprar el IR2110 así que voy mañana por la mañana. En realidad fui a otra casa de electrónica pero vendían IR2110 falsos, los originales salen $20 Argentinos y éstos falsos los vendían en $9 así que no los compré. Era muy obvio que eran falsos, se veía una capa de pintura negra sobre la cual habían estampado el logo de IR y el nombre del integrado y cómo todos saben IR graba estos integrados con láser, no los imprime.


----------



## Roberto Calderón

Compañero a mi si que me ha costado conseguir los IR2110 originales, si notas en las imagenes, se ve que son mas falsos que una moneda de cuero  ,pero de todos modos me ha funcionado. Saludos.


----------



## 0110110h

Compre dos IR2110 uno falso y el otro original, en distintos negocios, por las dudas, ya no se cual puede ser la falla....
Ninguno d los dos drivers logra hacer conmutar en hig-side mosfet pero si el low-side mosfet.

He revisado la PCB como 10 veces, ya no se que puede ser, en total he probado con 5 IR2110 distintos y ninguno anduvo. Ya no se ni que revisar .....


----------



## Roberto Calderón

Compañero 0110110h, sube unas fotos de tu montaje (lado de arriba y el de las soldaduras), quizas así sea mas facil detectar cual es el problema. Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Fijate si esta bien la fuente de 12V !! a mi me volvio loco y estaba quemada.....


----------



## jesus herney

0110110h si seria bueno que subieras unas fotos de tu montaje asi te podemos ayudar, varios problemas se han resuelto de este modo, mientras tanto les muestro unas fotos de mis dos plaquitas ninguna de las dos me dio problemas sonaron de una pero en este momento las tengo desconectadas porque estoy en otro proyecto y por otro lado no me gusto la interferencia que provocan en la banda de FM. las estuve probando algunos días y la verdad es que suenan muy bien tienen calidad de sonido y eso que todavía no les he colocado los condensadores de 1uf multicapa coloque unos de 470 nanos y 100nanos quizás eso debe ser la interferencia en cuanto me lleguen unos de tipo SMD las vuelvo a probar.

saludos desde Colombia...


----------



## Edr20

hola voy  a hacer este amplificador y tengo mi propio metodo de hacer las vakelas yo las editos en corel draw y lo mando a plotear en cinta despego y pego en la vakela y *QU*emo sin tener que hacer plancha aqui les dejo el cdr ya editado solo para plotearlo o cortarlo en cinta para que algunos me entiendan.

el archivo abre con corel draw x5 cualquier diseñador grafico lo tiene o lo podra abrir con otro programa.
http://www.4shared.com/file/rBh7PmW_/Subwofer_ploter.html


----------



## jesus herney

Edr20 descargue el archivo pero no se abrió con ninguno de los programas que tengo de diseño grafico , me interesa tu método pero te hago una pregunta ¿en cuanto te sale cada impreso? yo uso plancha y el método de transferencia con quita esmalte.
saludos


----------



## Edr20

jesus herney. disculpa es que no todos usan la ultima vercion de corel draw ya lo baje a la vercion de corel draw 10 para que puedan trabajarlo mejor 
tambien esta el circuito de la fuente de 800w 

http://www.4shared.com/file/yhEZspoQ/Subwofer_ploter_cdr10.html


----------



## 0110110h

bueno amigos tengo una buena noticia y una mala respecto al ampli. La buena es que si anduvo todo el tiempo y la mala es que no andaban los parlantes  jajjajajaj!! Parece ser que durante una prueba anterior que hice con otro ampli los fulmine ya que aguantan 140Wrms y yo les di con 400Wrms, se me paso la mano mal....
Por otro lado lo estuve escuchando con otra caja de parlantes y se escuchaba espectacular hasta que se quemaron nuevamente todos los MPSA92, parece ser que definitivamente no pueden funcionar con +-85V por eso voy a probar usando unos BD de mayor potencia haber como van.
Saludos a todos


----------



## Diego_eliasv

0110110h dijo:


> bueno amigos tengo una buena noticia y una mala...se quemaron nuevamente todos los MPSA92, parece ser que definitivamente no pueden funcionar con +-85V por eso voy a probar usando unos BD de mayor potencia haber como van.
> Saludos a todos


 
Hola amigo 0110110h, te comento que yo he trabajado con el ampli original de Eduardo, y he notado que con +/-70V estos MPSA calientan bastante bastante... Lo mas posible es que no sean muy buenos los que conseguimos aqui en Mendoza. Si conseguis un buen reemplazo sera de utilidad! Suerte


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo abandone estos amplis porque los MPSA volaban de calientes.... a veces andaban un tiempo largo ... y al volver a encender... volaba todo!
Alguien tiene un reemplazo mas robusto?


----------



## Tavo

AntonioAA dijo:


> Yo abandone estos amplis porque los MPSA volaban de calientes.... a veces andaban un tiempo largo ... y al volver a encender... volaba todo!
> Alguien tiene un reemplazo mas robusto?


Estaba pensando en algún reemplazo, así a la volada se me vino el MJE13007, que soporta bastante tensión, pero se va al diablo con la corriente... y encima es TO-220.

Así que no va. Pero seguro hay un reemplazo más "duro", es cuestión de buscar! Ahora se me vienen los BC639/640 (no se cual es el NPN)...

Haber, hay. Solo hay que buscar un poco.. jeje 

Saludos.

*EDIT:*
No sabía que usaban el 13007 en este ampli!!  
Recién se me dió por mirar el layout y chan! Aparte los MPSA92 son PNP. Bueno, sigo buscando...

*EDIT2:*
Antonio, podrías probar los MJE350. Son PNP, Vce= 300V. La macana es que también son de 500mA, pero por ahí funcionan, son distintos, encapsulado TO-126... Habría que hacer la prueba.

*BC640: PNP, Vce=100V, Ic=1Adc...* Me parece que este debería andar.


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola: 
Perdón que me meta, pero los MPSA92 son precisamente high voltage, y se bancan 300V.

Pregunto: ¿Han hecho los reemplazos correspondientes según las indicaciones de Eduardo Tagle, para las tensiones que están manejando? Recuerden que el de este post, ricardodeni, lo ha configurado para 50V.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/533667/ _ 
Un saludo.


----------



## 0110110h

Les comento mi experiencia con este ampli. 
Lo estoy usando con una SMPS de entre +-77V y +-85V, la tensión varia por que es no regulada y depende de si en ese momento la tensión d línea esta entre 280Vrms y 220Vrms.

Con los MPSA92 sean originales o no estos volaban a los 1 minutos y 5 segundos de haber encendido la fuente y probé varias veces he, me canse de comprar MPSA92 Y soldar y desoldar.
Lo que hice fue buscar un reemplazo que pueda disipar mayor potencia ya que calientan bastante los pequeños. Según las simulaciones disipan alrededor de 0,4 a 0,5W y eso es mucho ya que los MPSA92 soportan 0,625W pero a una temperatura de 25ºC y como ya dijimos en nuestro caso les apoyas el dedo y te queman, por eso es q no sirven.
He probado con TIP32C, es el único que encontré que disipe mayor potencia pero a la ves aguante 100V o mas. Andan de 10, apenas entibian, pero hay un gran problema, se pierde mucha calidad de sonido. 
  Los graves siguen sonando espectaculares pero en los agudos disminuye bastante, bastante la calidad. No es que distorsione en los agudos si no que se pierde esa sensación de un sonido cristalino y pasa a escucharse como si estuviera adentro de una caja, es de esperarse con los agudos es cuando mas se nota el menor desempeño en conmutación frente a los MPSA92.
Voy a probar otras dos opciones de a una o combinadas, una es disminuir la corriente de la fuente de corriente del par bipolar y otra es poner disipadores a los MPSA92.
Cuando tenga alguna novedad les comento.



Tavo dijo:


> Estaba pensando en algún reemplazo, así a la volada se me vino el MJE13007, que soporta bastante tensión, pero se va al diablo con la corriente... y encima es TO-220.
> 
> Así que no va. Pero seguro hay un reemplazo más "duro", es cuestión de buscar! Ahora se me vienen los BC639/640 (no se cual es el NPN)...
> 
> Haber, hay. Solo hay que buscar un poco.. jeje
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> No sabía que usaban el 13007 en este ampli!!
> Recién se me dió por mirar el layout y chan! Aparte los MPSA92 son PNP. Bueno, sigo buscando...
> 
> *EDIT2:*
> Antonio, podrías probar los MJE350. Son PNP, Vce= 300V. La macana es que también son de 500mA, pero por ahí funcionan, son distintos, encapsulado TO-126... Habría que hacer la prueba.
> 
> *BC640: PNP, Vce=100V, Ic=1Adc...* Me parece que este debería andar.




     Otra podría ser probar con los MJE350, digo "probar" por que seguro andan de 10 ya q pueden disipar hasta 20W (claro a 25ºC), pero habría que ver q pasa con la calidad de sonido, seguro se escucha mejor que con los TIP32C, pero habrá que hacer pruebas para ver si la calidad de audio es aceptable.
Con los BC640 directamente no probaría ya que también son TO-92 y por lo tanto disipan solo 0,625W a 25ºC, además solo aguantan hasta 80V. No es una cuestión de cuanta corriente pueden soportar ya que en el par bipolar por definición los transistores nunca llegan a la saturación, eso es lo que permite que conmuten a altas frecuencias en esa configuración. Simplemente estos transistores en mi caso disiparan aproximadamente P=85V*5mA=0,425W por que lo alimento con +-85V y los 5mA son los que larga la fuente de corriente.
Por eso es que ejtagle dijo que al disminuir la corriente a la mitad, también disminuye a la mitad la potencia disipada. Hay que recordar que la velocidad de conmutación disminuye al bajar la corriente, pero seguramente nunca tanto como al usar un transistor más grande, será cuestión de probar nomás....

Este me gusto mucho y le tengo mucha fe:

MJE253

Sobre todo por esto: High Current Gain Bandwidth Product fT = 40 MHz (Min) @ IC = 100 mAdc

Soporta 100V y es TO-225 para disipar mas potencia.

  Pero sigo pensando que la mejor opción puede ser bajar la corriente de la fuente de corriente a 1,4mA cambiando la resistencia de 120 Ohm por una de 470 Ohm, agradecería si alguien prueba y nos comenta ya q en mi caso no puedo volver a los MPSA92 por que tuve que modificar pistas para usar los TIP32C.


----------



## Roberto Calderón

En mi caso, probé haciendo lo que dices con las resistencias y si disminuyó la disipación, el problema es que sonaba distorsionado. Saludos.


----------



## 0110110h

que valores de resistencia probaste? y con que tensión de alimentación?? Saludos


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Hola , despues de leer este nuevo post me surge la duda de si hay alguna tabla para las diferentes tensiones que se le pueden aplicar a la placa, como el ucd de 25 a 1250 de ejtagle.


----------



## 0110110h

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> Hola , despues de leer este nuevo post me surge la duda de si hay alguna tabla para las diferentes tensiones que se le pueden aplicar a la placa, como el ucd de 25 a 1250 de ejtagle.



 entonces no lo leíste, igual no, no hay dicha tabla, en principio seria la misma q*UE* la del UCD obviando las partes q*UE* faltan claro


----------



## FBustos

hola. alguien se le calienta el E13007???
los mosfets se mantienen a una temperatura normal, pero el E13007 calienta un monton. ¿ a que se puede deber esto?


----------



## hell_fish

Ricardoremi podrías darme indicaciones de donde encontrar la fuente que usaste en el primer post para alimentar el ampli hablo de la SMPS


----------



## ricardovischi

hola que tal saludos a todos ya ntes quiero felicitar y agradecer a ricardo y ejtagle por los proyectos presentados les cuento que arme la placa de este diseño  y al ponerla a funcionar no hace ni medio ruido no tiene consumo por que la serie enciende al principio y luego se apaga como ya arme el ucd hice las mediciones recomendadas en el ucd y tego la tension correspondiente en las patas 12..10..9 del ir pero hay 0v en las pata 1..0v entre 5y6 revise y cambie los mosfet, cambie el ir, el tl074, las resistencias de 2k2 1w entibian apenas cambie el zener de 13v  y el 13007..... se  me olvidaba en la primera prueba tenia un  corto en la placa entre base y colector  ya no se que revisar a diferencia del ucd que arme tres y anduvieron de una este no puedo hacerlo arrancar si pudieran ayudarme muchas gracias


----------



## carlosjofernandez

bueno , acabo de reventar un ampli ucd que se autodestruyo solo, el de 200w, realmente me desiluciono ese ampli por su comportamiento caprichoso y erratico y la indomabilidad para hacerlo funcionar, asi que voy a armar este y despues el escalable.


----------



## adrian2008

hola les tengo un dato, ha llegado ami taller un equipo de sonido samsung modelo mx-c850, y resulta que este equipo dice entregar 750 watts de potencia, y medí ala tarea de mírarlo y tiene lo que parece ser amplificadores clase D, en un único integrado el cual es el irf14019h, seria bueno mirar e investigar sobre este integrado, pues tal vez aya un gran amplificador en un chip tan pequeño, yo lo estube buscando pero no se aya en Internet datos de este integrado, hay se los dejo ojala y sea potente este integradito ya que podríamos tener un amplificador muy compacto, y tal vez potente al mismo tiempo.


----------



## largosoft

Saludos acá te paso el datasheet, es un mosfet doble especial para audio digital, habría que analizar el circuito completo del amplificador de ese equipo.


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, les quiero comentar que la vez que arme este amplificador, no conseguía los mpsa92, entonces los reemplace por otros, unos que van en el soket de los tv, pero resulta que a niveles de volumen altos, me sonaba como ripiado o distorsionado, era un ruido muy extraño, no se como llamarle, y entonces haciendo pruebas me di cuenta que los mpsa92 tenían mayor ganancia, y entonces se medio por poner los transistores que les mencione antes en configuración darlintong, y miren que si me funciono, me trabajaron sin problemas, lo use así como 15 días, después desistí por que me canse de hacer tanto ruido, y pues ahora se me ha dado por empezar de nuevo la construcción de otro de estos amplis.


----------



## adrian2008

hola, le puse unos optocopladores al amplificador clase d no ucd, se los puse donde van los mpsa92, los optocopladores son los pc817 y pues el amplificador funciona así pero con ruido, ademas de que el voltaje antes de la bobina se eleva como a mil voltios, sera posible poder implementar estos optocopladores en la parte donde van los mpsa92? sera beneficioso o por el contrario no sirve de nada.pues yo lo hice solo por probar.


----------



## angel36

Aquí les muestro como va quedando el amplificador paso mucho desde que ricardo hizo este PCb, siempre quise realizarlo.....
Ya esta casi listo solo me faltan los capaciores de 4700uf

pienso alimentarlo con una de las smps de mariano...

en breve paso con los detalles finales y las pruebas







Saludos.


----------



## Zet@

Saludos! 
 Les comento que he armado este ampli y lamentablemente no puedo hacer que funcione.
 En la salida tengo o volt, nada de nada, ni con señal de entrada.
 Probe con inyectarle 5 voltios positivos y negativos a la entrada del diferencial obtenieno la tension de alimencion en la salida - 45 v cuando ingresan los -5v. pero nada cuando le pongo +5v.
Asi que con la idea de descartar algunas fallas saquè los sa92 junto con las resistencias de 2.2k, para poder probar el IR2110. Alli puse un puente entre el pin Vdd y el Lin, y tengo -45V a la salida. 0k. Pero cuendo pongo un puente entre Vdd y Hin en la salida nada, cero voltios! Pense que era el IR lo cambie por otras 2 y nada todo igual sin funcionar. Cambie y probe los Mosfet y nada, sigue igual. Probé con otros diodos de 75 ns y sigue igual. Ya no se que puede ser, ya he revisado casi todo, la placa, los Mosfet, los zener, los componentes y nada sigue sin funcionar.
Que puede ser? Estoy comenzando a pensar que hay malos espiritus dando vuelta con respecto a este ampli. Por lo menos en mi caso.


----------



## ricardovischi

hola zeta yo tambien tuve el mismo problema y no andaba ni a palos pero revise y revise al final era el circuito impreso en dos que hice paso lo mismo asi que revisa mil veces y de nuevo mil veces


----------



## Zet@

Buenasss!
Sigo revisando y realizando pruebas para ver si encuentro la falla, pero no doy con ella.
El PCB lo reviso y lo vuelvo a revisar pero nada.
Los conmponentes tambien los reviso pero pro las dudas voy a cambiar el IR y el Operacional, los mosfet no porque los probéy funcionan bien. Otro que me genera algo de desconfianza es el tr de reduccion de voltaje, ya probé con el que mencionan aqui y con el tip pero no hay caso, realizo la medicion con respecto de -vcc y tengo 12 voltios, creo que esta bien. En la salida tengo 0 voltios, pero con entrada de audio no hay salida. ya veré que sale..


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Zet@ dijo:


> Buenasss!
> Sigo revisando y realizando pruebas para ver si encuentro la falla, pero no doy con ella.
> El PCB lo reviso y lo vuelvo a revisar pero nada.
> Los conmponentes tambien los reviso pero pro las dudas voy a cambiar el IR y el Operacional, los mosfet no porque los probéy funcionan bien. Otro que me genera algo de desconfianza es el tr de reduccion de voltaje, ya probé con el que mencionan aqui y con el tip pero no hay caso, realizo la medicion con respecto de -vcc y tengo 12 voltios, creo que esta bien. En la salida tengo 0 voltios, pero con entrada de audio no hay salida. ya veré que sale..



la entrada en corto ?


----------



## kimme68

Vi que alguien había aumentado el voltaje a +-70V. que los componentes y que los valores de lo que debo cambiar? . Probablemente tengo un problema con el IR2110, que puede ser +-28V. ¿Me ayudarás? Joakim desde Suecia


----------



## Roberto Calderón

kimme68 dijo:


> Vi que alguien había aumentado el voltaje a +-70V. que los componentes y que los valores de lo que debo cambiar? . Probablemente tengo un problema con el IR2110, que puede ser +-28V. ¿Me ayudarás? Joakim desde Suecia



Hola kimme68, podrías detallar mas el problema que tienes con el ir2110, si mal no entiendo armaste este amplificador y lo alimentaste con +-28v, y esta la principal causa por la que no puede funcionar adecuadamente, pues habría que ajustar la resistencia del diodo zener del regulador de voltaje que alimenta al ir2110 y las resistencias de los diodos zener que alimentan al tl074. Saludos


----------



## kimme68

Hey. Le doy el amplificador +-42V, y 2110 puede ser 28V. Yo uso mje13007, 13V diodo zener de 4,7 k. Monté un 10k sólo para probar un poco, pero todavía 28V. Joakim desde Suecia


----------



## Roberto Calderón

Hola kimme68, es muy probable que estés midiendo desde gnd hasta el voltaje de salida del mje13007, por lo cual ese voltaje es correcto, mide con el voltímetro desde el negativo hasta la salida del mje13007 y debes tener unos 12.4 a 12.6 voltios. Saludos


----------



## kimme68

Voy a tratar de hacerlo mañana, porque mañana debo trabajar, así que debo dormir pronto. son las 23:47 aquí en Suecia, mañana le cuento.


----------



## campos

hice este ampli y lo alimento con+-40 volts y lo tengo funcionando desde hace 4 meses como estereo casero y me suena bien, con bobinas de nucleo de aire, le puse un retardador para desconectar las bocinas por que me hacia ruidos raros cuando lo apagaba unico detalle.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

buenas compañeros.
yo lo quiero alimentar con 92 + 92 vcc
pero estoy viendo que los mpsa92 se queman.

me imagino que las resistencias de los zener de 5v las tendre que cambiar a 4.7k a 5w
pero cua seria la solucion al mpsa92.
aver si alguien ya econtro otro transistor mas chulo. de pronto me vino a la mente un 2sc2230 pero no por que son npn


----------



## 0110110h

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> buenas compañeros.
> yo lo quiero alimentar con 92 + 92 vcc
> pero estoy viendo que los mpsa92 se queman.
> 
> me imagino que las resistencias de los zener de 5v las tendre que cambiar a 4.7k a 5w
> pero cua seria la solucion al mpsa92.
> aver si alguien ya econtro otro transistor mas chulo. de pronto me vino a la mente un 2sc2230 pero no por que son npn



yo uso los 2n5401 y les pego un pedacito de aluminio con cianocrilato, van de 10


----------



## djwash

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> buenas compañeros.
> yo lo quiero alimentar con 92 + 92 vcc
> pero estoy viendo que los mpsa92 se queman.
> 
> me imagino que las resistencias de los zener de 5v las tendre que cambiar a 4.7k a 5w
> pero cua seria la solucion al mpsa92.
> aver si alguien ya econtro otro transistor mas chulo. de pronto me vino a la mente un 2sc2230 pero no por que son npn



Yo uso 2SA1319, y con +/- 100 no se han quejado...


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

djwash dijo:


> Yo uso 2SA1319, y con +/- 100 no se han quejado...



Gracias a los 2 que me ayudaron. los tendre en cuenta-.-
pero que les parece este amiguito  2SA965  para el voltaje que pienso usar
o el KSP94


----------



## Tacatomon

MPSA42/MPSA92. También trabajarán sin problemas.


----------



## 0110110h

Tacatomon dijo:


> MPSA42/MPSA92. También trabajarán sin problemas.



Con +-90V e incluso +-70V explotan a los pocos segundos de funcionamiento, ya que la potencia disipada es grande para estos pequeños



djwash dijo:


> Yo uso 2SA1319, y con +/- 100 no se han quejado...



Excelente data  pueda ser que me funcionen así no tengo que pegarles más el pedazo de aluminio a los 2N5401





Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> Gracias a los 2 que me ayudaron. los tendre en cuenta-.-
> pero que les parece este amiguito  2SA965  para el voltaje que pienso usar
> o el KSP94



Los 2SA965 se ven excelentes, tendrías que probar si funcionan y si no recorta mucho el audio en agudos ya que son un poco más lentos que los 2N5401, si la calidad del audio es aceptable diría que son la mejor opción. Por otro lado los KSP94 van a explotar también, serian lo mismo que usar 2N5401 o MPSA92.


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues deberías de ver si son originales. Por que he usado Esos transistores en todos los UCD´s que he armado y no ha habido ningún problema hasta 100V entre ramas. De todos esos UCD´s todos están en servicio, inclusive el que usa 90V.


----------



## 0110110h

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pues deberías de ver si son originales. Por que he usado Esos transistores en todos los UCD´s que he armado y no ha habido ningún problema hasta 100V entre ramas. De todos esos UCD´s todos están en servicio, inclusive el que usa 90V.



Increíble Tacato realmente increíble y pensar que yo he tenido muchísimos problemas por esto que se está comentando y vos usas mpsa92 con +-90V y ni un drama. La verdad no sé qué pensar pero sería una persona de pocas luces si probara nuevamente con mpsa92 siendo que ya lo he hecho y se han quemado a los pocos segundos. 
Creo que estaría bueno dejar el tema abierto y que cada uno pruebe y luego comente que uso y como le fue.

PD: Podrías subir un par de fotitos con el ampli mostrando los MPSA92 y la fuente de +-90V o +-100V y de paso me fijo como son los originales ya que generalmente si no son transistores de potencia no le doy importancia a ese punto. Saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Esperando a que sea sabado.
para comprar las ultimas piezas que me faltan en el rompecabezas que he armado jejeje
creo que tendre que hacerme otro trafo.
yo creo que uno de 36 + 36 AC y unos 4 amperios
para mis pruebas jejeje no quiero quemar nada antes de poder escuchar este monstruito
ya esta todo listo 
nadamas falta el integrado y los transistores pnp


----------



## Tacatomon

El Primer UCD que elaboré. Fue prototipo. Se uso con 55VDC muchos meses, y después se probó suerte con un transformador de un Peavey CS-800. Debido a que usaba poca capacidad en la fuente en esas primeras pruebas, el fenómeno del "Bus-Pumping" Llegó a elevar las ramas de voltaje a 95 en una y 110VDC-115VDC en la otra. Todo ésto lo detallé en el tema del UCD. Nunca se quemaron los MPSA92.

















Par de UCD´s para ampliar a 3 los amplificadores. Usan igualmente MPSA92 sin ningún tipo de disipador.






Acá los mismos 2 Amplificadores pero con la fuente de 90VDC.











Éstas 2 fotos de abajo son con la fuente de 55VDC











Dependiendo de la tensión de Red, el voltaje varía desde 85VDC hasta 95VDC. (125VAC-132VAC en mi país)






Y de las últimas actulizaciones a ese DIY UCDS-800 fue dejarlo Mono y cambiar la salida por éstas bellezas. Igualmente sigue usando MPSA92 y ahora mismo está de "gira" con un amigo músico que lo usa con 2x18" en Reflex para sus eventos pequeños.






Por eso, les comento que algo raro pasa con sus MPSA´s.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## 0110110h

waaa que hermosas fotos tacato!! Y la última con IRFB4227 tenes una eficiencia del 99,5%!!  una bestialidad... Yo por mi parte con los 2N5401 y los MPSA92 que consigo acá en Argentina no hay chance se queman y eso que he realizado varias pruebas antes de decidirme por pegarles un disipador. No hay satisfacción más grande que ver uno de estos bichitos construidos por uno mismo dando sonido a un par de 18" en un evento, la satisfacción debe ser enorme.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

te ha quedado muy bien tacato.
buscando por internet encontre estos transistores.
2sb647
2sb1297
2sa1285
2sa1544
me parecen muy buenos. ( ecepto los ultimos 2 que solo manejan 100mA )

espero mi ampli quede tan bien como el tuyo.

PD: veo que usaste unas resistencias de unos 2w para los zener de 3.3v
y apoco no se quemaron los zener con 100+100


----------



## Tacatomon

0110110h dijo:


> waaa que hermosas fotos tacato!! Y la última con IRFB4227 tenes una eficiencia del 99,5%!!  una bestialidad... Yo por mi parte con los 2N5401 y los MPSA92 que consigo acá en Argentina no hay chance se queman y eso que he realizado varias pruebas antes de decidirme por pegarles un disipador. No hay satisfacción más grande que ver uno de estos bichitos construidos por uno mismo dando sonido a un par de 18" en un evento, la satisfacción debe ser enorme.



Gracias.

Si, esos IRFB4227 son ideales para ésta aplicación. Y, pues debes de verificar la calidad de los MPSA que rondan en tu ciudad. Claro, No los estoy obligando a que usen ese transistor. Hay muchos más que pueden trabajar en ese lugar. Pero, de antemano, hay que revisar.

Y si, es lindo trabajar con lo hecho en casa, a la medida.





Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> te ha quedado muy bien tacato.
> buscando por internet encontre estos transistores.
> 2sb647
> 2sb1297
> 2sa1285
> 2sa1544
> me parecen muy buenos. ( ecepto los ultimos 2 que solo manejan 100mA )
> 
> espero mi ampli quede tan bien como el tuyo.
> 
> PD: veo que usaste unas resistencias de unos 2w para los zener de 3.3v
> y apoco no se quemaron los zener con 100+100



Gracias Ichigo


Tengo que decir, que debes de tener *Mucho* cuidado con los transistores de nomenclatura Japonesa, ya que son lo que más copian. Y las Referencias para distinguirlos, las desconozco. Ya que solo uso transistores "Americanos"

Las resistencias son de 3W Vishay Draloric y no, No se queman los Zener ya que la resistencia permanece invariable aún con la disipación de calor extrema (Que nunca es mayor que 3W). Para que se quemen los Zeners, las resistencias deben de ponerse en "Corto" y dejar pasar mucha corriente.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## SERGIOD

miren otra vez se llevaron información del foro y no existe el enlace de donde lo sacaron 
http://ba-k.com/showthread.php?t=1232553&highlight=amplificador+potencia

el enlace de descarga es este otro:


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

bueno dias amigos.
les cuento.
el amplificador del compañero ejtagle.
lo termine y lo puse a andar. ( con el circuito serie ) con un trafo de 36 + 36 AC 5 AMP
le inyecte señal de audio. pero no se escucho nada. ( el bombillo no prendia nada )
verifique los voltajes y correctos todos 
pero el IC IR2113 se calentaba bastantito. 
lo desconecte y se escuchava audio por unos segundos. busue un error pero no vi nada,
diodo mal puesto, transistores, pero nada. ya cuando me di por vencido.
vi que habia puesto un diodo zener de 5.6v en donde iba el diodo uf4004 :cabezon:hno:
que error mas grande. ya cuando reemplaze el diodo. ya no quiso jalar ni aya ni aqui, ja. pase al siguiente montaje.

fusion del amplificador ucd con un operacional

pongo el circuito serie, mismo tranformador.
en este caso use un IRFP250 Y un IRFP260 ya que no tenia mas transistores mosfets
en vez de un tip31c use un tip41c
no see que tan critica sea la resistencia de 10 mega ohms pero yo le he puesto una de 1 mega
ya que se me olvido esta resistencia de 10 megas.
los transistores use 2sa965 ( tube que cambiar los pines por que vienen en diferente posicion )
donde iban los capacitores de 1uf ( alado del ir2113 ) puse de 0.22uf ( 224 )
todas las resistencias son de carbon, la bobina, le puse una en serie a la bocina ( creo que esta va asi ) y no see que valor sea.

pruebas:

conecto el transformador. todo marcha bien. 
voltages bien 
calentamiendo en el integrado no se nota ( mas frio que el mismo muerto ) 
transistores 2SA965 frios. 
paso a inyectarle señal. y si funciona. 
desconecto todo y paso a quiarle el circuito serie y ponerlo directo.

mediciones de votajes ok 
calentamiendo en el integrado 2113 ok esta frio. 
calentamiento en la bobina, esta muy fria 
calentamiento en los transistores A965 ligeramente tibios. 
se inyeta señal.
le subo, y todo normal 
hasta que le subo todo el volumen. y apenas levanto una bocinita de 6" 80w
no le puse preamplificador.
nota: los mosfets calientan bastantito aun en estado de reposo. 

ahora conecto el preamplificador con 3 tonos.
puse un woofer de 12" 200w rms impedancia de carga 8ohms
agugos muy bien definidos. 
medios. muy buenos 
graves. tiene muy buena patada. 

le empiezo a subir un poco 1/4 del potenciometro. woooow  
un poquito mas. y se quemaron los brillos jajajaja. 
le subi otro poquito mas, y mi bocina parecia que reventaria. mejor le baje, lo probe por unos minutos. 15mn un poco mas o un poco menos
calentamiento nadamas en los mosfets. a tal grado que por 10 segundos se te queman los dedos. 
sospecho que el calentamiendo es por que uno es IRFP250 Y el otro es IRFP260
Y tambien del tip41 ya que este disipa mas calor,
aqui las fotos del los 2 amplificadores
PD: la bobina co calienta nada. por que. como austedes si les calento. use una bobina con nucleo de ferrita. alambre magneto de 4 amperios


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Aqui mi segunda placa.
de la fucion de este amplificador, esperare aver si este fin de semana boy por unos transistores y regreso a hacer el amplificador ucd del compañero ejtagle
ya que no me funciono por error mio jejeje.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

amigos ya termine mi segunda placa con exito
pero es normal que el amplificador queme los los tweeters, ( mis tweeter son parecidos a estos )
estos no tienen diafragma, mas bien es como una monedita amarilla






pero los conectas y hacen un ruido raro en el amplificadr ( como si ocilara a unos 50hz )
despues de que se desconectan el amplificador tarda unos segundos en estabilizarse
este segundo amplificador tiene muchos graves. 
creo que son por los transistores que use. alrato se los cambio por los 2N5401

por cierto es normal que el amplificador caliente aunos 60 grados

-------------------------------------------------------

se me olvidaba comentarles que se escucha un poco de musica en los condensadores de la fuente.
espero su pronta ayuda.  estoy usando por mientras 4700uf por rama.
no tengo nada de ruidos.


----------



## Quercus

0110110h dijo:


> Yo por mi parte con los 2N5401 y los MPSA92 que consigo acá en Argentina no hay chance se queman...



 Cuando hice _este_ amplificador, lo monte *únicamente* para callar bocas de mentes incredulas (Ya seben... es imposible que eso tan pequeño....) la fuente conectada al amplificador sin señal  97+97V los transistores son los 2N5401. Se exprimió a 8Ω una tarde entera, unas 5 horas(el inductor no daba más de sí, y a 4Ω sonaba raro).
  No reventó ni se quema nada, el inductor por inapropiado casi…
  Si los transistores son buenos con los 2Nxxxx funciona y no hace falta los MPSAxx. 
Los transistores que consigues, seguro que no son buenos.


----------



## djwash

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> amigos ya termine mi segunda placa con exito
> pero es normal que el amplificador queme los los tweeters, ( mis tweeter son parecidos a estos )
> estos no tienen diafragma, mas bien es como una monedita amarilla
> 
> http://www.megadancis.com/tweeters_piezo.jpg
> 
> pero los conectas y hacen un ruido raro en el amplificadr ( como si ocilara a unos 50hz )
> despues de que se desconectan el amplificador tarda unos segundos en estabilizarse
> este segundo amplificador tiene muchos graves.
> creo que son por los transistores que use. alrato se los cambio por los 2N5401



No creo que los transistores alteren la ecualizacion del ampli, quizas algun componente fuera de valor como capacitor...

Se comentó, en alguna parte, no recuerdo donde, que en este amplificador no se debian usar tweeters piezoelectricos como esos, por eso mismo, porque los quema, hay una razón lógica, no es por mal funcionamiento, pero no te explico porque mucho no recuerdo...

Aun así yo he usado esos mismos tweeters y no les pasó nada, claro no los conecte con un capacitor como hacen siempre, le puse un capacitor y una resistencia tipo filtro de 2do orden muy empirico, y para 200W, unos 5 tweeters en serie, aunque prefiero no usar piezo, prefiero driver...



Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> por cierto es normal que el amplificador caliente aunos 60 grados



Si, calienta toda la placa, principalmente por las resistencias grandes que disipan bastante, se recomienda poner dichas resistencias a 1cm de la placa para evitar quemarla por la temperatura que levantan (no asustarse si te quema el dedo).



Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> -------------------------------------------------------



-------------------------------------------------------



Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> se me olvidaba comentarles que se escucha un poco de musica en los condensadores de la fuente.
> espero su pronta ayuda.  estoy usando por mientras 4700uf por rama.
> no tengo nada de ruidos.



En el mio se escucha musica en los mosfet...

Ayuda no necesitas, solo te digo que 4700uF andan algo corto para 100W, si estas trabajando con mas potencia agrega mas capacidad.

Te falta leer, todo eso ya se trato!!


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

djwash dijo:


> No creo que los transistores alteren la ecualizacion del ampli, quizas algun componente fuera de valor como capacitor...
> 
> Se comentó, en alguna parte, no recuerdo donde, que en este amplificador no se debian usar tweeters piezoelectricos como esos, por eso mismo, porque los quema, hay una razón lógica, no es por mal funcionamiento, pero no te explico porque mucho no recuerdo...
> 
> Aun así yo he usado esos mismos tweeters y no les pasó nada, claro no los conecte con un capacitor como hacen siempre, le puse un capacitor y una resistencia tipo filtro de 2do orden muy empirico, y para 200W, unos 5 tweeters en serie, aunque prefiero no usar piezo, prefiero driver...
> 
> 
> 
> Si, calienta toda la placa, principalmente por las resistencias grandes que disipan bastante, se recomienda poner dichas resistencias a 1cm de la placa para evitar quemarla por la temperatura que levantan (no asustarse si te quema el dedo).
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> En el mio se escucha musica en los mosfet...
> 
> Ayuda no necesitas, solo te digo que 4700uF andan algo corto para 100W, si estas trabajando con mas potencia agrega mas capacidad.
> 
> Te falta leer, todo eso ya se trato!!




OK  gracias

lo del cpacitor, a de ser el filtro pasa bajos que esta en la entrada del operacional
que es de 820pf ( 821 )
ese esta bien igualito que en mi primer placa.
lo unico diferente fueron los diodos 1n5817 que en vez de estos coloque uf4006


eso de los tweeters piezoelectricos no lo sabia
pero me imaginaba algo, ya que es alta frecuencia y estos son muy sensibles ( eso creo )
mejor usare como tu ( drives )


las resistencias no se calientan.
ademas las tengo como 1 cm separadas de la placa.
lo que se calientan son los mosfets en su disipador. aun en estado de reposo


la musica se escucha en los mosfets sii
pero tambien el el filtrado y creo no estoy muy seguro pero tambien en el trafo jejejeje.
tengo pensado ponerle unos capacitores que rescate de 3300uf a 50v
son como 12. los pondre aver si asi baja el ruido en los capacitores


he leido que por cada 100w usar 4700uf por rama esta mas que bien
ademas solo estoy usando un trafo de 33+33 ac a 5 amperios por mientras. despues pasare a mas voltage.
pero ya no me animo a meterle 92+92 cc

creo que bajare a 80+80 cc tendre que desarmar el trafo y quitarle unas vueltas

gracias amigo djwash por las molestias


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

bueno amigos aqui estan mis avances,
mis 2 placas terminadas y funcionando 
una calienta mas que la otra no see cual sea la razon. alomejor es el disipador que es muy chico
o que un mosfets es diferente a los demas  ( IRFP250  Y   IRFP260 )
tambien podria ser los transistores que determinan la ganancia
no lo see pero las arme exactamente igual.
bueno aqui dejo imagenes

aqui estan mis 2 amplis. la bobina que esta atras esa me funciono muy bien casi no calienta nada
y aun asi mejor le hice una con un toroide de pc. y use alambre magneto # 17
que soporta 4 amperios. no la he probado todavia espero que funcione




como podran ve en esta imagen el IR2113 es mas corriente que las galletas de animalito
pero no se calienta nada 


Este es el amplificador que calienta mas y como notaran los mosfets son diferentes


y este es el que no calienta nada. pero nada. y su desempeño es casi igual de bueno que el otro. nadamas que el otro tiene un poco de mas potencia. ademas los mosfets son iguales



PD: ambos amplificadores tienen una resistencia de 1 Mega ohm en vez de la mencionada de 10 megas ( esta resistencia esta en paralelo con el capacitor de 820p que actua como filtro pasa bajos )


----------



## djwash

Desde ya te digo que el toroide de pc de los amarillos NO sirve para esta aplicación, son de polvo de hierro y no se bancan la alta frecuencia, se saturan y recalientan en reposo, deben ser de ferrite...

Esto se habló en el otro tema, el del UCD original...


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

djwash dijo:


> Desde ya te digo que el toroide de pc de los amarillos NO sirve para esta aplicación, son de polvo de hierro y no se bancan la alta frecuencia, se saturan y recalientan en reposo, deben ser de ferrite...
> 
> Esto se habló en el otro tema, el del UCD original...



Upss.!

por eso vi que cuando le ponia un toroide de una fuente. con sus salidas
este no se calentaba. pero en las salidas tenia un voltaje y amperaje muy bueno.
enonces ocupare el trafo de ferrita de una pc que tengo por ahi. creo que tengo3 trafos de esos amarillos y azules
gracia por el dato


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, tengo una inquietud, yo baje el voltaje que llega a los mpsa92 con un zener de 33 voltios, osea la linea que va ala resistencia de 120 ohm la corte y hay puse una resistencia de 2.2k y un zener de 33 voltios, pues se me ocurrió como para que los transistorcitos trabajasen mas reposados, ya que le subí el voltaje a +75 -75 y miren que si me sonó, lo que si no se es si esto altere la frecuencia de trabajo del ampli, o la fidelidad, ya que no tengo osciloscopio para mirar, lo que si se es que al oído sonó normal, con muy buen bajo. ahora esta idea funcionaria para el caso en que toque subir mas voltaje y evitar que se quemen los mpsa92? o no.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

amigos tengo ganas de hacerme otro amplificador de estos para usarlo como bajo
mirando di con estos transistores. irfp460 y los irfp470 que segun son de 20 y 24 amperios.
se que manejan mejores corrientes los irfp240
pero lo que me gusto es el alto voltaje de estos amiguitos 
ustedes que opinan.
y tambien eso del zener para hacer mas regulada lo del par diferencial. 
pero creo que le falta un capacitor tambien hay que probar, pero eso para mi proxima tarjeta jejeje

PD: puse a trabajar el amplificador con +-80vcc y estoy sorprendido. tiene muy buena pegada y sin distorcion. me falta conseguir un parlante de mas potencia y una buena caja acustica


----------



## djwash

El problema con esos seria me parece la RDS(on)...

Con IRFP250/60 andas perfecto para este, y creo que Tacatomon uso en el UCD IRFB4227 que supuestamente era mejor todavia...


----------



## Ratmayor

djwash dijo:


> El problema con esos seria me parece la RDS(on)...
> 
> Con IRFP250/60 andas perfecto para este, y creo que Tacatomon uso en el UCD IRFB4227 que supuestamente era mejor todavia...


el IRFB4227PBF es superior al IRFP256/60 para este tipo de aplicaciones. Está diseñado para amplificadores clase D de 300W a 500W, para mas información, aqui el datasheet  IRFB4227PBF


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Ratmayor dijo:


> el IRFB4227PBF es superior al IRFP256/60 para este tipo de aplicaciones. Está diseñado para amplificadores clase D de 300W a 500W, para mas información, aqui el datasheet  IRFB4227PBF



muchas gracias amigos djwash y Ratmayor
buscare en estos lugares aver si doy con ellos. 
me gusta el amperaje y potencia pero no el voltaje jejejeje pero probare con ellos, claro si los encuentro saludos


----------



## djwash

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> muchas gracias amigos djwash y Ratmayor
> buscare en estos lugares aver si doy con ellos.
> me gusta el amperaje y potencia pero no el voltaje jejejeje pero probare con ellos, claro si los encuentro saludos



Con qué tensión piensas alimentar el ampli? +-250VDC?

Si es así dejame decirte que tienes muy mal los conceptos de potencia RMS y no tienes real conocimiento de lo que puedes lograr con 300W RMS, sin contar que a falta de conocimientos en electronica seguramente desconoces muchas normas de seguridad al trabajar con altas tensiones, ante eso desde que se inicio el hilo de los UCD y familia, se aclaro que no se dará soporte ni ayuda a quien quiera potencias ridiculamente altas y menos si no tiene idea en lo que se está metiendo.

Lo unico que falta es que preguntes si se puede alimentar directamente de la red sin usar transformador, ahi la completas, a leer compadre...


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

djwash dijo:


> Con qué tensión piensas alimentar el ampli? +-250VDC?
> 
> Si es así dejame decirte que tienes muy mal los conceptos de potencia RMS y no tienes real conocimiento de lo que puedes lograr con 300W RMS, sin contar que a falta de conocimientos en electronica seguramente desconoces muchas normas de seguridad al trabajar con altas tensiones, ante eso desde que se inicio el hilo de los UCD y familia, se aclaro que no se dará soporte ni ayuda a quien quiera potencias ridiculamente altas y menos si no tiene idea en lo que se está metiendo.
> 
> Lo unico que falta es que preguntes si se puede alimentar directamente de la red sin usar transformador, ahi la completas, a leer compadre...



no es para que te enojes compañero djwash
mi intension no son meterle tensiones excesivas. mas bien me gustan por margen de seguridad. ya que no he podido ver unos de 250v o 300v y que sean buenos.
la alimentacion que pienso usar es de 90+90 en el mejor de los casos.
pero hay que recordar que aveces los picos sobrepasan 90vcc  y podrian quemarse mis transistores de salida ya que son 200vcc max. eso a ninguno le gustaria ( aqui en mexico raras ocaciones la tension sube un poco. no la he medido pero se nota que sube ) y es ahi donde puedo tener problemas
pienso obtener unos 300w rms por canal. a 8ohms y con 3 modulos es mas que suficiente.
4 ya ya serian uno para emergencia o reserva.


----------



## Zet@

Hay un algo Raro

He podido armar este ampli con alguna dificultades, desde luego siempre los problemas enseñan algo nuevo. Pero he notado algo raro en una de las pruebas que le he estado realizando. El ampli lo alimento con 60 + 60 Dc, en la salida tengo un Parlante de 500 W 8Ω y un driver de 100 Wrms 8Ω con su respectivo crossover. Estos los he provado con otros ampli clase AB hasta de 450 Wrms y ningun problema. Pero cuando empiezo a pedirle potencia a este ampli, empiezo a escuchar un ruido raro en el parlante y en el driver. sobre todo con la frecuencias graves, en el parlante se escuchan con si se estuviera rozando la bobina interna con el iman, y en el driver el mismo ruido. El crossover lo prove aparte y hace su trabajo. Prove todo aparte y estan bien el parlante y el driver. Alguien sabe si algo no se me esta escapando?


----------



## mogolloelectro

yo creeria que el problema seria la alimentacion (falta de amperios en la fuente) o distorsion en la señal de entrada
o si no ese ampli mueve la bobina de los parlantes de forma extraña es lo unico que se me ocurre XD


----------



## djwash

Me parece que esta recortando por falta de corriente en la fuente...

Que caracteristicas tiene a parte del voltaje? Amperes? Capacidad (uF)? de cuantos A el puente de diodos?

Fotos?

PD: Me ganaron jeje, sube fotos del montaje completo.


----------



## Zet@

Gracias por sus respuestas, ya estuve analizando la posibilidad  de la fuente, asi que hice la prueba con una fuente de 60 + 60 v 12 Amp, un puente de 30 Amp y 20000 uF x 100 v por rama. Tambien lo probé con una fuente switching de la misma tension pero de unos 850 w y sigue igual. Tambien probé con otros parlantes, y se sigue escuchando. Ahora probaré con otros diodos, en teoria mas rapidos y de mas amp. 
   Ya vere que pasa!! ΣΩΠφβ≈µ


----------



## adrian2008

Zet@ dijo:


> Hay un algo Raro
> 
> He podido armar este ampli con alguna dificultades, desde luego siempre los problemas enseñan algo nuevo. Pero he notado algo raro en una de las pruebas que le he estado realizando. El ampli lo alimento con 60 + 60 Dc, en la salida tengo un Parlante de 500 W 8Ω y un driver de 100 Wrms 8Ω con su respectivo crossover. Estos los he provado con otros ampli clase AB hasta de 450 Wrms y ningun problema. Pero cuando empiezo a pedirle potencia a este ampli, empiezo a escuchar un ruido raro en el parlante y en el driver. sobre todo con la frecuencias graves, en el parlante se escuchan con si se estuviera rozando la bobina interna con el iman, y en el driver el mismo ruido. El crossover lo prove aparte y hace su trabajo. Prove todo aparte y estan bien el parlante y el driver. Alguien sabe si algo no se me esta escapando?


 
Amigo yo te sujiero como hice yo, bajarle el voltaje al ir2110, con un regulador 7810, has la prueba y me comentas, algunos dicen que no funciona pero ami me funciono XD y eso fueron largas horas de analizar la situacion y depues de quemar muchos componentes. Espero te sirva mi sugerencia


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

ami el IR2113 se me quemo cuando le puse -+80vcc
solo me duro funcionando unos minutos. despues trono y de paso se llebo el diodo uf 4007
ja.
dije ( este integrado se uqemo por chafa ) todos mis integrados son chafas. creo que mi sueño de trabajr woofers de 18" y mis 300w rms en 8 ohms se esfuma almenos con este amplificador.


----------



## electroconico

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> ami el IR2113 se me quemo cuando le puse -+80vcc
> solo me duro funcionando unos minutos. despues trono y de paso se llebo el diodo uf 4007
> ja.
> dije ( este integrado se uqemo por chafa ) todos mis integrados son chafas. creo que mi sueño de trabajr woofers de 18" y mis 300w rms en 8 ohms se esfuma almenos con este amplificador.



Sustituí el UF4000 por los mur120.

Prueba con el irs2092 , consigues facil los 300W@8Ω con el mosfet irfb4020.
Eso si, seguro que tienes que importar los materiales,pero con $600 pesos mexicanos te consigues todo el material y con entrega en tu casa.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

electroconico dijo:


> Sustituí el UF4000 por los mur120.
> 
> Prueba con el irs2092 , consigues facil los 300W@8Ω con el mosfet irfb4020.
> Eso si, seguro que tienes que importar los materiales,pero con $600 pesos mexicanos te consigues todo el material y con entrega en tu casa.



gracias amigo electroconico. 
eso quiere decir que el irs2092 es sustituto completo del ir2110
es que no encuentro el data sheet de ese integrado.
pero aqui en ag electronica lo pude ver que tienen en existencia.
en cambio los irfb4020 no los encuentro ni el data sheet


----------



## Ratmayor

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> gracias amigo electroconico.
> eso quiere decir que el irs2092 es sustituto completo del ir2110


 El IRS2092 es un driver para amplificadores clase D completo, mientras que el IR2110 es simplemente un driver, son totalmente diferentes, cuidado con eso... 



Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> ....en cambio los irfb4020 no los encuentro ni el data sheet


Quien busca encuentra  aqui lo tienes... http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irfb4020pbf.pdf


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

gracias amigo Ratmayor
eres grande ( groso )
vere ese driver. aunque me gusto lo simple del ir2113
pero se chamuzcan. bajare el voltaje a 70+70 aver que pasa


----------



## ajbajb

montei o amplificador e funciona, mas tenho algumas considerações:

1- offset de 2 V.
2-quando coloco o alto falante a tensão positiva sobe (duplica).


uso indutor de 15uH e capacitor de 470nF no filtro de saida.

o que pode estar causando isso?



			
				RatTraslator dijo:
			
		

> Monté el amplificador y funciona, pero tengo algunas consideraciones:
> 
> 1 - Offset de 2 V.
> 2- Cuando coloco el parlante, la tensión positiva aumenta (el doble).
> 
> 
> uso un inductor 15uH y un condensador 470nF en el filtro de salida.
> 
> que podría estar causando esto?


 
*1. Normas generales* 
*1.3* El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.

*1. normas gerais*
*1.3* O idioma preferido é o espanhol, e nós apreciamos o uso moderado de qualquer outra língua.


----------



## ajbajb

problema resuelto!

Cambios:
1 - TL084 para TL074. (10mV offset)
2 - inductor 15UF a 50uF.


----------



## Zet@

Hola! 
 Hace mucho que no escribia!
 Bueno puedo decirles que tengo el pequeño bicho funcionando. Suena bastante fuerte.
 Pero lo mejor es que puede reemplazar el nucleo toroidal, que no conseguia por ningun lado por un nucleo ER35. Lo mejor de todo es que de tanto probar con otros nucleos que encontraba, y volar un sin numero de componentes, varios... y comprobar que este circuito tambien me servia como estufa y generador de interferencia a mis vecinos en radio, wifi y hasta la frecuencia celular, cosa muy rara si las hay. Puede hacerlo funcionar en un principio con nucleos de aire, pero generaba mucha interferencia y bastante calor en la bobina y en los mosfet.
 Entonces me decidi a probar con estos nucleo y bingo!!!
 Con carga de 8Ω, apenas levantaba 35° los mosfet y unos 40° C el nucleo del bobinado, y eso con en ampli funcionando durante 1 hora con bastantes bajos y rango completo. Realmente una maravilla. Con todo esto me decidi a probar este bobinado en otros ampli de la serie no ucd, del tipo sorenson y funciono de maravillas. Asi que dije ya lo tengo, y en eso vuelo una etapa del amplificador estereo que estaba probando. Bueno son solo un par de BD y mosfet. Nada grave. A aquellos que quieran intentar hacerlo les recomiendo, primero con estos nucleos ya que son todos iguales, por lo menos los que yo encontre, realizar 8 espiras con alambre de liz (unos 10 alambres de 0.40 mm de diámetro todos juntos) medir con el nucleo armado sujetado a presion y no encolado el arrollamiento con el medidor de inductancias. Nos tiene que dar aproximadamente unos 100 a 120 µH, recomiendo limpiar muy bien los nucleos sobre todo donde se unen las piezas E con la I. Tiene que cerrar muy bien el circuito magnético. Una vez dentro de estos valores, podemos unir las partes E con la I definitivamente con algun pegamento, yo use la gotita. Y no se preocupen, ya que en algunos comentarios lei que se debia de hacer un pequeño gap. Aquí el gap lo hace la capa de pegamento que de por si es muy pero muy fina es mas que suficiente. Una vez echo esto y haber fijado bien las partes medir la impedancia del bobinado. Ahora nos tiene que dar entre 60 y 85 µH. En las pruebas que he podido hacer esta bobina me sirvio muy bien con cargas de 8 y 4 Ω sin problema alguno. Si alguno se anima pruébelo y tal vez le sirva de solucion si no encuentra el dichoso toroide.
 Cualquier duda, no duden...
en consultar.



Por cierto los problemas que menciono en mensajes anteriores se deben todos a defectos en la bobina y la calidad de la fuente. 
 Ademas ahora estoy haciendo funciona el ampli con inos IGBT bastante grandes y funcionan bien, aunque solo he llevado la alimentacion hasta los +/- 65 Voltios y anda bastante bien.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Zet@, podrías postear algunas fotos de cómo te quedó? 

Saludos..


----------



## Zet@

Hola! Realmente no tengo una camara en este momento. 
 Algunos resultados que encontre al realizar algunas pruebas:
 Para el núcleo en cuestion el EI35 lo he podido usar con exito hasta unos 300 watts, con la temperatura controlada y normal. Es decir con una alimentacion hasta los +/- 50 voltios. Durante 1 hora aproximadamente. La temp del nucleo nunca paso los 60 °C y los transistores mosfet nunca pasaron los 35°C. En comparacion con una etapa clase AB y con esta salida en 4Ω, esto es una maravilla.
 Hice la prueba alimentandolo hasta con +/- 70 voltios pero la temperatura del nucleo del bobinado se disparo hasta los 90°C aunque los mosfet de salida nunca superaron lo 45°C con su pequeño disipador.
 Con algunos simples calculos esto era previsible, ya que segun algunos datos que encontre por ahi (web, libros, intuicion, etc...) este nucleo puede soportar hasta (EI35) unos 300 watts de pico. Hice la prueba hace un tiempo atras con unas fuentes y llegaba a dar picos de hasta 310 watts por unos segundos. Desde luego usando la maxima frecuencia que este podia soportar.  
 Desde luego unos nucleos de mayor capacidad podrian soportar mayor potencia. 
 Ahora apenas me haga un tiempo voy a probar con unos nucleos ERL35 que segun datos hallados por ahi.... puede soportar hasta 550 watts. Pero por unas pruebas que hice con estos en una fuente, puede llegar facilmente a estos valores llevandolo al limite de su frecuencia maxima de trabajo. Ya que tengo uno montado en una fuente cuya carga son 2 etapas de potencia clase AB de unos 150 watts rms por canal en 8Ω, y realmente me sacude un par de woofer de 15 sin problema. Cuya alimentacion es de +/- 60 voltios. Aclaro por si las dudas que he limitado a esta potencia el equipo, pero sin esta limitación puede llegar sin problema hasta los 200 watts rms por canal, pero como lo veo a costa de una mayor disipacion de calor y perdida de potencia, es un AB. Por ello la limitacion. Y esto a 8Ω de impedancia de carga.


----------



## nicornol

Hola necesito Ayuda!! arme este amplificador con algunos cambios y hay un FUERTE RUIDO en el parlante... los cambios que hice son:

zener 5v cambie por 5.6v

1uF ceramico multicapa (los 6 que filtran +-vcc) cambie por 470nF ceramico multicapa

1uF ceramico multicapa (los 3 a la vuelta del IR2110) cambie por 330nF poliester

820pF--- en su lugar use uno de 270pF en paralelo con uno de 560pF (ceramico)


todo lo demas esta en orden uso para alimentarlo +-34v el filtrado de la fuente tiene 3 capacitores de 2200uF x rama

Espero que me puedan ayudar!! Saludos!


----------



## zopilote

El ruido que mencionas es cuando el amplificador esta en reposo, y de que consta tu fuente, como es tu bobina de salida, alguna foto seria preferible.


----------



## nicornol

Gracias *por* responder zopilote, ojala me ayudes a encontrar el problema... la bobina la hice con nucleo de aire en un carretel de teflón use el programa "Multilayer Air Core Inductor Calculator" para calcularla. 
El valor que le di es de 30uH, la uso con capacitor de 1.5uF.... Voy a fabricar otra de 47uH a ver si elimina el ruido (es un sonido agudo cuando le pongo audio y le subo con el potenciometro se escucha q*ue* amplifica pero también aumenta el ruido chillón..)


----------



## zopilote

Ya  esta, el problema radica que tu bobina de aire no suprime las frecuencias de oscilacion elevadas y de seguro estas empleando un parlante con un tweter en el que se oye esas frecuencias. Es algo normal en este amplificador clase D, si pudieras suprimir ese tweter veras que los parlantes grandes no se ven afectados por esos sonidos. Por que no pruebas con una bobina de aire de 60 a 100uH.


----------



## nicornol

Hice la bobina de 100uH la probe y atenuo el ruido molesto pero se sigue escuchando y cuando le subo con el potenciometro se escucha mas fuerte.. tambien probe conectandole un parlante solo sin tweter y lo mismo se escucha.. ya no se que hacer :/


----------



## zopilote

Y mediste el offset de salida. Por si es mayor a 500mV se oye como un panal de abejas, la limpieza de la placa es importante, dale una cepillada con thinner o alcohol isopropilico o metilico.


----------



## mogolloelectro

estas utilizando un preamplificador o solo un potenciometro para regular el volumen a mi me paso ensayando el 2110 pero el ucd que controlaba el volumen con un potenciometro y tenia mucho ruido en la salida y desde el control de volumen de mi celular no pasaba nada y cuando lo termine de armar con un preamplificador rotel y funciono sin problemas

la otra forma es que metas el amplificador en un chasis metalico y lleves a tierra tambien el cuerpo del potenciometro para que ayude a suprimir mas ruidos....


----------



## emurriper

Hola, bueno aquí el mío, no funcionó a la primera pero encontré el problema y anda full, lo tengo con la fuente que se ve ahí de 1000 vatios (no creo eso), que compré a un proveedor local y a +-80. Muy buen aporte este amplificador, voy a restaurar un ampli PEAVEY clase D que se quemó, con dos de estas más la fuente que compré, espero que salga todo bien. Saludos



Antes que comenten acerca del MUR860, me cansé de buscar en mi localidad uno pequeño y rápido y solo encontraba FR, así que puse este y va de lujo


----------



## crazysound

Que bueno emurrpier!! 

Por favor queremos fotos..!!


----------



## emurriper

Ya casi crazy


----------



## emurriper

Hola buena a todos, acabo de terminar todo mi proyecto. Lo describo a continuación:
Voltaje: +-80 Vdc, transistores IRFP260, multicapa no consigo por ningún lado, puse 474 de televisores SONY, condensador de 820 no conseguí y lo cambié por 1000 (102), diodo del IR2110 UF4004, transistores pequeños MPSA92 (ni se entibian), bobina original del ampli a rescatar, condensador del filtro de salida 474 x 630. Resultados: voltaje de salida 0.7 Vdc, sin carga ni siquiera entibia, sonido limpio y sin ruido, potencia muy buena. Dejo fotos
Gracias a todos por este aporte


----------



## crazysound

Hola emurriper, cuáles son los datos del toroidal que usaste parala salida?  

Saludos..


----------



## emurriper

crazysound dijo:


> Hola emurriper, cuáles son los datos del toroidal que usaste parala salida?
> 
> Saludos..




Hola, medido con inductometro marca tech (no se que tan bueno es) marcaba 40uH, núcleo de ferrita color rojo, medidas 3 cm diámetro externo y 2 cm diámetro interno, ancho 1 cm, calibre del alambre awg16. Se me había olvidado pero este es el único que calienta, aunque se deja tocar sin que queme, pienso que es normal


----------



## kinter

hola, rediseñé la pauta de no - UCD ricardodeni añadiendo inductor de salida y condensador de filtro .
Qué piensas?

saludos.


----------



## The Rookie

http://www.66pacific.com/calculators/toroid_calc.aspx


----------



## kinter

hola, este es el PCB


----------



## luiscar

Buenas amigo un saludo desde Venezuela quien podría subir el pcb o todo el el zip donde salga este ampli lo quiero hacer , pero aquí en mi país se consigue es el IRFP260n servirá .? 
Para obtener unos 800Wrms cuanto vdc debo de colocarle , ante mano les digo no soy un experto en esto pero tengo conocimientos de electrónica ya he ensamblado algunos proyectos también quiero mencionarles he visto en YouTube que realizan amplificadores con los IRFP90n20 alquien tiene o ha echo ampli con estos transistores mencionados , poseo un trago toroidal es de unos 70+70 sin rectificar bueno le agradezco su tiempo y su ayudas


----------



## rektor

*H*ola a todos*,* quiero agradeecer a ejtagle y a ricardo por sus proyectos*,* arme el primero tl074 200w *,* and*uv*o de una*,* sonido cristalino bajos y altos espectaculares*.*

*E*l inductor lo tome de un fu*en*nte de pc color amariilo, quiero armar este fu*nc*io*n*do con 70+-*, ¿*me sirve la misma bobina?

*O*tra cosa*,* lo unico q*ue* se cali*e*nta es la bobina bastantico, el unico inconveniente fue q*ue* me sonaba muy bajo, co*n* poco volumen*,* desde ya gracias*.*


----------



## kinter

Esta es la versión correcta


----------



## crazysound

Hola kinter, la placa ya está probada? 

Saludos...


----------



## kinter

Hola, yo no lo he probado todavía , tengo un transformador + -75v y está indeciso si construir tal o Apex d200 .....


----------



## kinter

Hola, este es el prototipo de trabajo. Esto es una prueba. Tensione de alimentación +-42v. Mosfet irfb4227, pero también funciona bien con irfp250n.
Tensión de salida 10mv.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos,he estado leyendo y leyendo:estudiando: y me llene de animo para armar ese pequeño diablillo. El dia de hoy,me tome la tarde y fabrique la placa para luego,comenzar el armado con algunos problemas,especialmente con los condenzadores pero me toco inventar e ingeniármelas y colocar otros,almenos para las pruebas y luego tratar de encontrar los requerido,en fin,lo termine y luego a probarrrr. Coloque un voltaje +/- 45v,medi en la salida y estaba en cero voltios y decidi de una vez colocar el altavoz(me gano la anciedad) y para mi sorpresa,ese bicho arranco de una,apesar de que no use los componentes adecuados para el armado. El sonido es espectacular para ser algo tan pequeño,el ir2110,no calienta,ni los transistores 2n5401,no contaba con los mpsa92,los mosfet son los irfp250,el diodo taaan mensionado,tampoco lo encontré,asi que coloque el uf4004 que encontré en la fuente de un DVD viejo marca daewoo,lo deje casi 10 min y apenas entivio,el disipador es uno pequeño que encontré varado en el monton de escombros que tengo. Les agradesco a todos los que aportaron este gran proyecto y los que compartieron sus buenas energías con las experiencias vividas con este diablillo. Tratare de mostrar algunas fotos,si consigo como tomarlas por que mi celular,casi me lo pegaron por la cabeza por algunos mensajitos  que olvide borrar,saludos y gracias nuevamente al foro


----------



## lizan

hola.gracias a todos .!yo tambien arme este hermoso amplificador y funciono muy bien .hasta ahora lo tengo alimentado con +_25v y suena muy bien .



ahi subo una foto.


----------



## crazysound

lizan dijo:


> hola.gracias a todos .!yo tambien arme este hermoso amplificador y funciono muy bien .hasta ahora lo tengo alimentado con +_25v y suena muy bien .
> 
> 
> 
> ahi subo una foto.


Hola lizan, hiciste el pcb original?  

Saludos y felicitaciones...


----------



## lizan

si.hice el pcb original.gracias.exitos!.


----------



## duflos

Arme este y arrancó al toke lo probé con +40 - -40 Y rinde bastante igual me gustaría darle con 70v por rama a ver que tal se comporta en 8 ohms no noto temperatura en la parte del circuito sólo un poco en la bobina unos 30 grados probado con un selenium 15 pulgadas 250w rms gracias chicos por compartir este circuito saludos


----------



## Yamith253

jesus herney dijo:


> bien ya tengo funcionando este ampli y lo hice stereo, me gusto mucho el sonido, osfet muy bajo en una etapa tengo 9mv en la otra 6mv comparado co el ucd el cual tiene 330mv, suena bastante bien no tiene ruidos extraños aunque si note algo raro no se si los que ya lo armaron le ayan notado ó solo es mi caso, resulta que interfiere en la banda de FM las emisoras que llegan con una señal débil las borra total mente las únicas que se escuchan son las locales y eso porque llegan bastante fuertes, con el computador y dvd y demás electrodomésticos funciona bien. sera que se puede eliminar esta interferencia ó es una característica de este amplificador?
> 
> saludoss


A mi me llego a medir hasta 1 voltio pico a pico simplemente no le di importancia.... igual sonó y bien potente...cero ruidos y no usé los condensadores que especifican aqui... aparte el inductor de salida lo hice con un nucleo de ferrira el ee33 con gap de medio milímetro y 45 vueltas de alambre #17... y con eso arrancó a la primera sin ruidos ni oscilaciones ni nada raro.... la prueba fue con una carga exagerada y aun así no le pasó nada... 6 parlantes en paralelos con 4 twiter... lo unico es que como el ir se calentaba al rato se disparateaba la frecuencia y sonaba ronco... pero le puse un pequeño extractor a la tarjeta y se fue el problema


----------



## Javiie321

Hola amigo yo arme el ampli, pero no me funciono ya van dos veces que lo hago, mira si es que tengo al problema en las pistas o componentes mal puestos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Javiie321 dijo:


> Hola amigo yo arme el ampli, pero no me funciono ya van dos veces que lo hago, mira si es que tengo al problema en las pistas o componentes mal puestos.


¿ Y que problema tienes en compararlo tu mismo ?


----------



## sebsjata

hola compañeros del foro comparto los archivos gerber para mandar a hacer las placas a china o cualquier parte esta hecho en easyeda, si las mandan a hacer a jlcpcb, Ojo no es publicidad, les saldrá a 2 dolares 5 placas y 5 dolares 10 placas, alguna sugerencia para mejorar o cambiar, que esta bien y que esta mal, otra que me puedan ayudar es hacer un plano de masa para blindar por el Toplayer.


amp no ucd - EasyEDA


----------



## salva

buenos dias e construido este pequeño monstruo y funciona la mar de bien, lo unico que al alimentarlo con una fuente conmutada de 65+65v tengo un poco de ruido de baja frecuencia y no se como puedo quitarlo
un saludo


----------



## hugo ramos

kinter dijo:


> Esta es la versión correcta


Saludos grupo.  Viendo este que posteastes .una pregunta esta alrevez gnd y positivo???


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

O eso o el electrolítico de arriba al revés...... Creo que si.


----------



## sebsjata

está al revés la conexión el + es el de arriba y GND es el centro, negativo abajo, el electrolítico esta bien colocado.


----------



## hugo ramos

sebsjata dijo:


> está al revés la conexión el + es el de arriba y GND es el centro, negativo abajo, el electrolítico esta bien colocado.


Ok gracias, disculpa no es ofensa  ¿Si funciona así como usted lo diseñó verdad ?


----------



## sebsjata

Yo no la diseñé, pero el que la diseñó la construyó y probó y según el le funcionó.
En el mensaje 211 muestra la placa armada.


----------



## hugo ramos

Saludos grupo ya se que esto ya tiene tiempo, simplemente quiero dar las gracias a tan buen grupo , sobre todo al ing tagle y a Ricardo por este hermoso amplificador

Quiero contarles que hice este juguetito y me salió a la primera muy buen amplificador


----------



## Fogonazo

hugo ramos dijo:


> Saludos grupo ya se que esto ya tiene tiempo, simplemente quiero dar las gracias a tan buen grupo , sobre todo al ing tagle y a Ricardo por este hermoso amplificador
> 
> _*Quiero contarles que hice este juguetito y me salió a la primera muy buen amplificador*_


----------



## carbajal

Buenas tardes a todos los compañeros, felicitaciones al ingeniero Ejtable y ricardodeni por este aporte, aunque tiene sus años veo que ha sido muy popular y a muchos les dio satisfacciones enormes, pues bien me gustaria realizar este amplificador. Hice hace un tiempo el sorenson no UCD 200w y me funciono excelente, lo unico que los transistores pequeños los bcxxx y los mpsaxx me calentaban mucho asi que lo deje engabetado y ahora que veo este quisiera probarlo, solo que tengo dudas con unos diodos que no aparece su numeración, van en paralelo con resistencias de 47 oms, tanto en el esquematico como en el layout, son los diodos D1 y D2, talves alguien me pueda dar el dato, estuve leyendo el tema completo y hablaban de unos fr y otros uf, incluso alguien uso 1n4148 pero dijeron que no era recomendable usarlos, en fin que no logro descifrar cuales son.
Gracias de antemano a cualquiera que me ayude con esto, éxitos.

PD. Dejo unas imagenes donde se indica los diodos que estoy consultando.


----------



## Fogonazo

carbajal dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos los compañeros, felicitaciones al ingeniero Ejtable y ricardodeni por este aporte, aunque tiene sus años veo que ha sido muy popular y a muchos les dio satisfacciones enormes, pues bien me gustaria realizar este amplificador. Hice hace un tiempo el sorenson no UCD 200w y me funciono excelente, lo unico que los transistores pequeños los bcxxx y los mpsaxx me calentaban mucho asi que lo deje engabetado y ahora que veo este quisiera probarlo, solo que tengo dudas con unos diodos que no aparece su numeración, van en paralelo con resistencias de 47 oms, tanto en el esquematico como en el layout, son los diodos D1 y D2, talves alguien me pueda dar el dato, estuve leyendo el tema completo y hablaban de unos fr y otros uf, incluso alguien uso 1n4148 pero dijeron que no era recomendable usarlos, en fin que no logro descifrar cuales son.
> Gracias de antemano a cualquiera que me ayude con esto, éxitos.
> 
> PD. Dejo unas imagenes donde se indica los diodos que estoy consultando.


Esos diodos descargan de forma "Rápida" la capacidad parásita de los MOSFET de potencia, con 1N4148 debería funcionar bien


----------



## DJ T3

Como dice fogo.
La idea es descargar los mosfet, asi que en teoria puedes usar cualquier diodo rapido.
Por lo que mensionas, me imagino que son FR107, UF4007 y el conocidisimo 1N4148...


----------



## carbajal

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esos diodos descargan de forma "Rápida" la capacidad parásita de los MOSFET de potencia, con 1N4148 debería funcionar bien


Gracias por la información Fogonazo y DJT3, iniciaré la construcción esta semana y les dejaré saber como me va. Saludos!


----------



## hugo ramos

Saludos grupo. El amplificador va de 10 . Pero tengo un pequeño problemilla y es que se calienta demasiado el mje13007 alguna solución a mi problema, lo tengo funcionando a 57v


----------



## carbajal

kinter dijo:


> Hola, este es el prototipo de trabajo. Esto es una prueba. Tensione de alimentación +-42v. Mosfet irfb4227, pero también funciona bien con irfp250n.
> Tensión de salida 10mv.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 130853Ver el archivo adjunto 130854Ver el archivo adjunto 130855


Una ultima consulta sobre este amplificador, espero no molestar a nadie, quisera saber si puedo utilizar el IRF630 o IRF640N en lugar de los IRFB4227 ya que no los consigo y ya tengo hecha la placa que publico Kinter, tengo una bobina que rescate de un Clase D que se arruino y no pretendo obtener mucha potencia unos 100 o 150w maximo tengo una tranformador de 30+30 AC y por lo que leí de los IRF630 soportan 200v asi que creo que van bien pero quisiera la opinion de un experto.
Gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo

carbajal dijo:


> Una ultima consulta sobre este amplificador, *espero no molestar a nadie*,


¿ Y por que habrías de molestar?


carbajal dijo:


> . . . . .quisera saber si puedo utilizar el IRF630 o IRF640N en lugar de los IRFB4227 ya que no los consigo . . . .


Cuando consultes sobre algún posible reemplazo, publica el datasheet del original y del reemplazo que sugieres


----------



## carbajal

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y por que habrías de molestar?
> 
> Cuando consultes sobre algún posible reemplazo, publica el datasheet del original y del reemplazo que sugieres


Perdón, no lo subi a tiempo pero ya estan publicados los datasheet de cada mosfet
Saludos y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo

Para mi gusto es un poco "Chico", mira de conseguir algún MOSFET de al menos 200V y 30A


----------



## carbajal

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para mi gusto es un poco "Chico", mira de conseguir algún MOSFET de al menos 200V y 30A


Muchas gracias Fogonazo, vere que consigo entonces.
Saludos!


----------



## brewmaster

jreyes dijo:


> Hola !
> 
> ¿Leíste el primer pdf que aparece en el link que pusiste? Ahí claramente dice que en el caso de ser usado en un subwoofer el inductor no es necesario. Creo que la alusión a la que hace el amigo más arriba es precisamente a eso.
> 
> 
> Adiosín...!


Pero me imagino que no se usa con subwoofer mientras tanto este tenga un filtro pasabajos entre amplificador parlante, no?


----------



## DJ T3

Lo ideal es que tenga el inductor a la salida para realizar un pasa-bajos y eliminar la componente de la portadora (en el caso de los clase D).
Cuando se refieren a que con un subwoofer se puede omitir ese inductor, se refieren a que la frecuencia de conmutacion (portadora) es despreciable en un transductor de ese tipo, ya que no la reproduciria. Perjudica igual, pero no es tanto


----------

